# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Koronaviruksen vaikutus liikenteeseen

## jeesus

Onko Suomessa vielä missään suljettu julkista liikennettä epidemian ehkäisemiseksi? Olen kuullut, että jossain ei hyväksyttäisi käteistä enää hygienian puitteissa. Mielenkiinnosta vaan kyselen.

----------


## KriZuu

> Onko Suomessa vielä missään suljettu julkista liikennettä epidemian ehkäisemiseksi? Olen kuullut, että jossain ei hyväksyttäisi käteistä enää hygienian puitteissa. Mielenkiinnosta vaan kyselen.


Suljettu ei ole, mutta HSL-liikenteessä on lopetettu kuljettajarahastus eli käteistä ei oteta ollenkaan vastaan. Samalla myös ensimmäinen penkkirivi oikealta on poistettu käytöstä niissä linja-autoissa, joissa ei ole turvaohjaamoa. 

Lehdon Liikenne puolestaan on infonnut, että etuovea ei käytetä.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Pohjolan liikenne on ottanut tiukimmin tuon etuoven sisäänkäyntikiellon voimaan. Helb:n bussiin pääsi hyvin etuovesta ainakin tänään.

----------


## Salomaa

HSL-alueella on sekavaa, toisissa etuovi auki ja toisissa kiinni. HSL tullee puuttumaan tähän, kuulin että se on liikenteen tilaaja joka päättää. eli ne etuovat aukeavat kohta.

----------


## tlajunen

> HSL-alueella on sekavaa, toisissa etuovi auki ja toisissa kiinni. HSL tullee puuttumaan tähän, kuulin että se on liikenteen tilaaja joka päättää. eli ne etuovat aukeavat kohta.


Tai kuljettajat tekevät kollektiivisen päätöksen, eivätkä ne ovet sen jälkeen aukene.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tai kuljettajat tekevät kollektiivisen päätöksen, eivätkä ne ovet sen jälkeen aukene.


Työnantajalla on työnjohto eli direktio-oikeus. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä että työnantaja määrittää kuinka työ suoritetaan. Bussiliikenteessä lisäksi HSL määrittelee raamit liikenteen harjoittamiselle. Kuljettajat voivat toki omilla päätöksillään virittää teippejä ja lappusia bussin etuoviin, mutta varmasti ymmärtävät jossain vaiheessa mitä siitä voi seurata. Onhan AKT:ssa perinteisesti ollut hyviä lakimiehiä.

Kokonaan toinen tarkastelukulma on sitten kuinka tämä homma nyt sitten vaikeuttaa bussin käyttöä matkusjamäärien vähentyessä. Matkustin eilen useamma bussilla ja välillä piti mennä keskiovesta. Minulle henkilökohtaisesti ei ole ongelma mistä ovesta menen ja näytänkö lippua vai en. Minulla joukkoliikenteen vakiokäyttäjänä on aina voimassa oleva kausilippu.

----------


## Melamies

> Työnantajalla on työnjohto eli direktio-oikeus. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä että työnantaja määrittää kuinka työ suoritetaan.


Työnantajalla on myös velvollisuus huolehtia työsuojelusta ja jos näin ei toimita, saa työntekijä kieltäytyä työtehtävästä, joka selkeästi on hengelle tai terveydelle vaarallinen.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mikä on se syy, että tässä tilanteessa kenenkään tarvitsee kulkea etuovesta? Vastaus: Mitään syytä siihen ei ole.

----------


## Salomaa

> Työnantajalla on myös velvollisuus huolehtia työsuojelusta ja jos näin ei toimita, saa työntekijä kieltäytyä työtehtävästä, joka selkeästi on hengelle tai terveydelle vaarallinen.


Sitähän se ei ole. Kaupan kassat ovat edelleen töissä normaaliin tapaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:02 ----------




> Mikä on se syy, että tässä tilanteessa kenenkään tarvitsee kulkea etuovesta? Vastaus: Mitään syytä siihen ei ole.


Liikennekaluston käytöstä päättävät liikennöitsijä ja HSL.  Toki kuljettajien kannattaa neuvotella työnantajansa kanssa koronoviruksen aiheuttamista toimenpiteistä.

----------


## Zambo

> Työnantajalla on myös velvollisuus huolehtia työsuojelusta ja jos näin ei toimita, saa työntekijä kieltäytyä työtehtävästä, joka selkeästi on hengelle tai terveydelle vaarallinen.


Tässä poiminta THL:n tulkinnasta: 


THL:n mukaan koronavirusriskin osalta kuljettajan riski saada tartunta on pieni, ja näin ollen etuoven käyttö matkustajien sisään ottamiseksi on kuljettajan terveyden kannalta merkityksetön. 
... 
THL:n mukaan lyhyet altistukset asiakkaiden välilläkään paikallisliikenteessä eivät ole ratkaiseva tekijä epidemian leviämisessä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tässä poiminta THL:n tulkinnasta: 
> 
> 
> THL:n mukaan koronavirusriskin osalta kuljettajan riski saada tartunta on pieni, ja näin ollen etuoven käyttö matkustajien sisään ottamiseksi on kuljettajan terveyden kannalta merkityksetön. 
> ... 
> THL:n mukaan lyhyet altistukset asiakkaiden välilläkään paikallisliikenteessä eivät ole ratkaiseva tekijä epidemian leviämisessä.


Minulla ei tuosta bussien oviasiasta ole oikein mitään mielipidettä, mutta se on sanottava, että kun katsoo noita tähänastisia THL:n koronalausuntoja, niin THL on ollut väärässä suunnilleen kaikessa.

----------


## Salomaa

Hallituksen tiedotustilaisuus viivästyy taas. Syynä lienee epäselvyys valmiuslain perusteluista, kun valtiosääntöoikeuden asiantuntijat sanovat että "pieleen menee". Paha paikka kun jotain kameran edessä on sanottava. Mutta kun on poikkeusolot, niin tuon tilaisuuden alkua voidaan siirtää tuntikaupalla.

----------


## Melamies

> Tässä poiminta THL:n tulkinnasta: 
> 
> 
> THL:n mukaan koronavirusriskin osalta kuljettajan riski saada tartunta on pieni, ja näin ollen etuoven käyttö matkustajien sisään ottamiseksi on kuljettajan terveyden kannalta merkityksetön. 
> ... 
> THL:n mukaan lyhyet altistukset asiakkaiden välilläkään paikallisliikenteessä eivät ole ratkaiseva tekijä epidemian leviämisessä.


Kommenttini oli tarkoitettu yleiselle tasolle. Epidemian tässä vaiheessa HSL-liikenteessä kuljettajat eivät ole selkeässä vaarassa, mutta on hyvä ajatella mitä tehdään, jos epidemia räjähtää käsiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:08 ----------




> Sitähän se ei ole. Kaupan kassat ovat edelleen töissä normaaliin tapaan.


Niin mikä ei ole ja mitä? En väittänytkään etuoven käytön juuri tänään olevan asia, joka oikeuttaa kieltäytymään työtehtävästä. Johonkin raja on kuitenkin vedettävä. Eihän veturinkuljettajakaan nouse veturin katolle jännitteisen ajojohtimen alla, vaikka pomo käskisi.

----------


## Salomaa

Matkustajan kulkeminen etuovesta ei ole niin vaarallista, että aiheuttaa vaaran. Siksi vertasin kassahenkilöön. Hänellä on peräkkäisiä kontakteja koko vuoronsa ajan ja yksi kontakti voi kestää useita minuutteja.

----------


## tkp

Ei nyt suoranaisesti ole suljettu mutta kaukoliikenteessä tulee merkittäviä supistuksia

Vainion Liikenne https://www.facebook.com/vainionliik...type=3&theater
Koiviston auto https://www.koivistonauto.fi/2020/03...3-2020-alkaen/
Pohjolan matka https://www.pohjolanmatka.fi/fi/yrit...ta/body0=20390

Kun matkustajia on murto-osa normaalista niin ei juuri kannata ajaa




> Työnantajalla on työnjohto eli direktio-oikeus. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä että työnantaja määrittää kuinka työ suoritetaan. Bussiliikenteessä lisäksi HSL määrittelee raamit liikenteen harjoittamiselle. Kuljettajat voivat toki omilla päätöksillään virittää teippejä ja lappusia bussin etuoviin, mutta varmasti ymmärtävät jossain vaiheessa mitä siitä voi seurata. Onhan AKT:ssa perinteisesti ollut hyviä lakimiehiä.


Kun ay-liike aloittaa työtaistelutoimenpiteen ei siihen osallistumisesta aiheudu ongelmia yksittäiselle työntekijälle

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun ay-liike aloittaa työtaistelutoimenpiteen ei siihen osallistumisesta aiheudu ongelmia yksittäiselle työntekijälle


AKT on lopettanut tuon työtaistelutoimenpiteen.

Lainaus AKT:n osaston 009 sivuilta:
--
Onnistuimme vahvalla edunvalvonnalla keskeyttämään rahastuksen HSL alueella linja-autoissa, joka oli yksi suurimmista riskeistä linja-autonkuljettajan työssä altistua korona-virukselle

Suosittelemme HSL-alueella toimiville linja-autonkuljettajille, että he noudattavat työnantajan/(HSL:n) ohjeistusta koronavirukselta suojautumiselle 17.3.2020 aamuliikenteestä. Myös liikenteen sujuvuuden ja hyvän matkustajapalvelun turvaamiseksi bussien kaikkia ovia tulee käyttää normaalilla tavalla.
--

----------


## Salomaa

Se niistä ovista.

----------


## Rehtori

> AKT on lopettanut tuon työtaistelutoimenpiteen.
> 
> Lainaus AKT:n osaston 009 sivuilta:
> --
> Onnistuimme vahvalla edunvalvonnalla keskeyttämään rahastuksen HSL alueella linja-autoissa, joka oli yksi suurimmista riskeistä linja-autonkuljettajan työssä altistua korona-virukselle
> 
> Suosittelemme HSL-alueella toimiville linja-autonkuljettajille, että he noudattavat työnantajan/(HSL:n) ohjeistusta koronavirukselta suojautumiselle 17.3.2020 aamuliikenteestä. Myös liikenteen sujuvuuden ja hyvän matkustajapalvelun turvaamiseksi bussien kaikkia ovia tulee käyttää normaalilla tavalla.
> --


Tämä on tätä kun AY-jyrät rupeavat virologeiksi. Kannattaisi tehdä pohjatyö edes välttävällä tasolla ja pyytää lausunto ammattilaisilta ensin.

----------


## zige94

> Tämä on tätä kun AY-jyrät rupeavat virologeiksi. Kannattaisi tehdä pohjatyö edes välttävällä tasolla ja pyytää lausunto ammattilaisilta ensin.


Tämä. Eikä tuo AKT:n mielenilmaus kovin hyvin pitänyt. Ennemmin aiheutti hämmennystä matkustajista et etuovesta vaiko keskiovesta ja ne, joita ei päästetty etuovesta niin menivät kuitenkin korttinsa eteen leimaamaan. Eli se hyöty oli täysin nolla. Sitten meikäläisillä, jotka etuoven aukasivat oli ongelmia kun matkustajat yrittivät väkisin keskiovesta sisään. Siinä sitten nopeiten livahtaneita huudellaan eteen esittämään matkalippuansa.

Enkä nyt tiedä oliko AKT:n ansiota rahastuksen lopetus. Ehkä se päätöksen nopeuttaminen oli AKT:n ansiota. HSL:llä oli jo mietinnässä rahastuksen lopetus, mutta päätöstä eivät ehtineet tehdä.

----------


## Salomaa

Sitten on vielä tämä kolmaskin versio. Kuljettaja vinkkaa keskiovelle, mutta etuovessa ei ole minkäänlaisia nuolia tai tekstiä. Näin esimerkiksi Nobinan autossa 621 linjalla 51 tänä iltana. eli pelehtiminen etuoven kanssa ei loppunutkaan.

----------


## Wreith

> Näin esimerkiksi Nobinan autossa 621 linjalla 51 tänä iltana. eli pelehtiminen etuoven kanssa ei loppunutkaan.


Tarkoitit varmaa pohjolan autoa?

----------


## repesorsa

> Ei nyt suoranaisesti ole suljettu mutta kaukoliikenteessä tulee merkittäviä supistuksia
> 
> Vainion Liikenne https://www.facebook.com/vainionliik...type=3&theater
> Koiviston auto https://www.koivistonauto.fi/2020/03...3-2020-alkaen/
> Pohjolan matka https://www.pohjolanmatka.fi/fi/yrit...ta/body0=20390
> 
> Kun matkustajia on murto-osa normaalista niin ei juuri kannata ajaa


Pukkilan liikenne keskeyttää http://www.pukkilanliikenne.fi/etusivu.html
Onnibus https://new.onnibus.com/liikennetiedotteet

Porvoon Liikenne supistaa; https://www.uusimaa.fi/artikkeli/850...rotarjontaansa

----------


## Salomaa

> Tarkoitit varmaa pohjolan autoa?


 Niinhän se on 51 pohjolalla, en laittanut paperille muistiin.

----------


## vristo

Monesta lähteestä olen kuullut ja lukenut, että tämän koronaviruskriisin seurauksena aletaan yhä enemmän käyttää digitaalitekniikkaa ja etäyhteyksiä asioiden hoitoon. Ihmisten väliset kontaktit vähenevät ja tarvitaan vähemmän liikennettä. Tämä on tietysti hyvä kehitys. Vaikka minäkin olen joukkoliikenneammattilainen ja yhteiskuntaharrastaja, niin kaikki ihmisten toimet, jotka vähentävät vaarallisten tarttuvien tautien leviämistä ja vaikutusta ovat hyvää kehitystä tulevisuutemme kannalta. Mitä vähemmän tarpeetonta liikennettä, sitä vähemmän riskejä ja myös päästöt vähenevät.

Tarvitaanko tulevaisuudessa enää joukkoliikennettä, ainakaan siinä määrin kuin nykyään, on hyvä kysymys.

----------


## aki

> Monesta lähteestä olen kuullut ja lukenut, että tämän koronaviruskriisin seurauksena aletaan yhä enemmän käyttää digitaalitekniikkaa ja etäyhteyksiä asioiden hoitoon. Ihmisten väliset kontaktit vähenevät ja tarvitaan vähemmän liikennettä. Tämä on tietysti hyvä kehitys. Vaikka minäkin olen joukkoliikenneammattilainen ja yhteiskuntaharrastaja, niin kaikki ihmisten toimet, jotka vähentävät vaarallisten tarttuvien tautien leviämistä ja vaikutusta ovat hyvää kehitystä tulevisuutemme kannalta. Mitä vähemmän tarpeetonta liikennettä, sitä vähemmän riskejä ja myös päästöt vähenevät.
> 
> Tarvitaanko tulevaisuudessa enää joukkoliikennettä, ainakaan siinä määrin kuin nykyään, on hyvä kysymys.


Varsinkin nyt loppuviikosta on liikenne vähentynyt huomattavasti. Kun työkseni liikun Länsi-Vantaan alueella päivittäin, niin eilen Torstaina tuntui kuin olisi ollut hiljainen Lauantaipäivä. Luulen että aina on totuttu tulemaan fyysisesti sinne työpaikalle vaikka varsinkin toimistotyöntekijät voisivat tehdä suuren osan työstään kotoa käsin ja siellä toimistolla käytäisiin vain tarvittaessa. 
Nyt kun tämä korona on pakottanut ihmiset etätöihin, niin on mielenkiintoista nähdä mitä tapahtuu poikkeusaikojen jälkeen, siirrytäänkö takaisin vanhaan konttorityöskentelyyn, vai vauhdittaako tämä kriisi etätyöhön siirtymistä laajemmin?
Palvelualojen ja muiden suorittavaa työtä tekevien on toki jatkossakin tehtävä työtään "kentällä", joten eiköhän joukkoliikennettä tarvita myös tulevaisuudessa. Ei ehkä kuitenkaan nykyisessä laajuudessa.

----------


## aki

HSL suunnittelee kesäaikatauluihin siirtymisen aikaistamista koska matkustajamäärät ovat vähentyneet huomattavasti https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikk...tytti-nuhainen

----------


## Mikko121

> HSL suunnittelee kesäaikatauluihin siirtymisen aikaistamista koska matkustajamäärät ovat vähentyneet huomattavasti https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikk...tytti-nuhainen



Jyväskylässä linkkiliikenne siirtyy 30.3 kesäaikatauluihin. Vaikka liikenteen harventaminen on varmasti nyt järkevää, saattaa se aiheuttaa myös ongelmia. Jyväskylän kesäaikataulut ovat meinaan täysin kelvottomat työmatkusteluun. Nyt on kuitenkin vielä kevättalvi, eikä kaikki voi alkaa pyöräilemään tai kävelemään yhtäkkiä koska kelit saattavat olla mitä ovat. Esimerkiksi sairaaloihin työhönpääsyä ei kyllä tällaisina aikoina sovi oikein heikentää.

----------


## jeesus

Joo, näyttäs että Oulussakin linja-autojen käyttö on puolittunut. Toistaiseksi ainakin normaaleilla aikatauluilla mennään muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta.
https://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/o...tetaan/837015/
https://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/o...iseksi/837200/

----------


## Salomaa

Joukkoliikennettä tarvitaan edelleen ja HSL-alueella lisätäänkin. Kesäaikatauluihin siirtymisessä tässä tilanteessa on ihan järjellistä ajatusta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:58 ----------

On esitetty oletuksia, että joukkoliikennettä rajoitettaisiin Uudeltamaalta sisään ja ulos. Foorumimmehan on erinomainen paikka tunnustella, miltä tällainen ajatus kuulostaa.

----------


## Eppu

> Monesta lähteestä olen kuullut ja lukenut, että tämän koronaviruskriisin seurauksena aletaan yhä enemmän käyttää digitaalitekniikkaa ja etäyhteyksiä asioiden hoitoon. Ihmisten väliset kontaktit vähenevät ja tarvitaan vähemmän liikennettä. Tämä on tietysti hyvä kehitys. --
> Tarvitaanko tulevaisuudessa enää joukkoliikennettä, ainakaan siinä määrin kuin nykyään, on hyvä kysymys.


Onko se hyvä kehitys todella? Pitäisikö pelosta tulla mielestäsi uusi normaali jonka määrittää viitekehyksen ihmiselämälle? Onko mielestäsi keinotekoinen digitaalielämä jotain tavoittelemisen arvoista? Onko parempi että ihmisistä tulee vain tekoälyyn kytkettyjä vihanneksia, jotka eivät ole millään tavalla enää kosketuksissa omaan sieluunsa ja sydämeensä?
Näitä asioita tulisi pohtia vakavasti ennen kuin antaa myöten tälle pelolle mitä tämänkin kriisin avulla syötetään ihmismieliin. Kannattaisi miettiä myös mm. mitä voimakkaasti leviävä 5G tulee aiheuttamaan kaikelle elävälle. En ennusta että se toisi mukanaan mitään hyvää enkä itse aio missään tapauksessa kytkeä itseäni esineiden internettiin.

----------


## Salomaa

Hyvä puheenvuoro Epulla. Pitkästä aikaa vähän älyllisempää pohdintaa. Ei sitä tällä foorumilla liikaa ole.

----------


## markus1979

> Hyvä puheenvuoro Epulla. Pitkästä aikaa vähän älyllisempää pohdintaa. Ei sitä tällä foorumilla liikaa ole.


En tiedä lukiko hän ehkä Vriston kommentista enemmän kun siinä oli kirjassa, mutta olen kyllä samaa mieltä, että ihmiset oppivat tässä kriisin aikana uusille tavoille ja ohessa muiden supertrendien (kuten tuo luonnonsuojelun myötä ilmestynyt lentoangsti) taatusti kaikenlainen matkailu ja liikkuminen vähenee. Kokouksia pidetään yhä enemmän virtuaalisesti ja lähimatkailun suosio kasvaa. Lisäksi yhä useammat tulevat tekemään etätöitä jatkossakin - kun ovat siihen nyt tottuneet. En koe, että tällä on PELON kanssa mitään tekemistä, se on vain halvempaa ja helpompaa kuin entinen holtiton poukkoilu ympäri maailman.

Mielestäni trendi oli jo aika selvä länsimaissa, mutta isompi kysymys on se, että muuttuuko nyt myös kehittyvien maiden (Intia ja Kiina, joissa lentoliikenne on kasvanut valtavasti) suunta tulevaisuudessa niin, että kasvava keskiluokka ei enää haaveilekkaan länsimaisesta lentomatkailusta? Ehkäpä ei, mutta kasvu varmasti hidastuu.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Hyvä puheenvuoro Epulla. Pitkästä aikaa vähän älyllisempää pohdintaa. Ei sitä tällä foorumilla liikaa ole.


Melkoista pirujen seinille maalaamista oli mun mielestäni. Ei kai sillä ole väliä, ollaanko me internetin orjia vai ei, ovathan ihmiset olleet rahan orjia jo Kaksoisvirranmaan ajoista lähtien.

----------


## kuukanko

> On esitetty oletuksia, että joukkoliikennettä rajoitettaisiin Uudeltamaalta sisään ja ulos.


Pitkämatkainen joukkoliikenne on ainakin omien havaintojeni mukaan viimeisen reilun viikon aikana menettänyt suuruusluokkaa 80% matkustajistaan, joten pelkän joukkoliikenteen rajoittaminen ei enää paljoa vaikuttaisi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko se hyvä kehitys todella? Pitäisikö pelosta tulla mielestäsi uusi normaali jonka määrittää viitekehyksen ihmiselämälle? Onko mielestäsi keinotekoinen digitaalielämä jotain tavoittelemisen arvoista? Onko parempi että ihmisistä tulee vain tekoälyyn kytkettyjä vihanneksia, jotka eivät ole millään tavalla enää kosketuksissa omaan sieluunsa ja sydämeensä?


Näin on. Olen viikon nyt tehnyt etätöitä ja puisevaa on. Lisäksi työnteko pelkästään kotona on kalliimpaa kuin ennen, kun kuljin bussilla tai polkupyörällä töihin. Nyt joudun ostoksillakin käymään joka päivä autolla, bensaa palaa. Kahvitkin joudun nyt maksamaan itse ja sähkön, joka kuluu kun teen tietokoneella töitä kotona enkä työpaikalla. Mulla ei ole kunnon työtuolia joten selkä kipeytyy ja pöytänä vanha Billnäs jonka alle jalat ei mahdu kunnolla. Lisäksi paino on noussut kun en liiku ja syön vain nopesti lämmitettäviä einesruokia kotona. 

Ne jotka ihannoivat etätyötä asuvat 50-100 km päässä varsinaiselta työpaikaltaan ja he todella säästävät aikaa ja rahaa. Me joilla on n puolen tunnin työmatka julkisilla emme. 
Toivottavasti uusi normaali ei ole tämänlainen. Tietysti toivottavaa olisi että työpaikka edes säilyisi tämän yli. 

t. Rainer

----------


## samulih

Britannia kansallisti rautatiensä, kuinkahan paljon se projekti tulikaan maksamaan......... Muista Eppu, on helppo huudella äärimmäisyyksiä mutta elämä on tasapainoa, sopivalla määrällä digitaaliaa ja analogiaa......

----------


## Eppu

> on helppo huudella äärimmäisyyksiä


Niin mitä äärimmäisyyksiä? Olen yksinkertaisesti vain kyseenalaistanut tässä viestiketjussa esitettyjä väitteitä. Nykyaikana ihmiset aivan liian usein ja helposti tuudittautuvat kehityksen virtaan eivätkä yhtään pohdi onko jokin kehitys oikeasti tarpeellista, terveellistä tai edes hyväksi meille. Näen että 5g, jota ei ole testattu ja jonka todellisia vaikutuksia emme tiedä, on varsin pelottavaa kehitystä. Esittäisin kysymyksen, miksi hiilidioksidia, aine joka on hyväksi kasvien kasvulle, pidetään kamalana peikkona, mutta mikään virallinen taho ei ota vakavasti puhelinverkkojen suoltamaa elektromagneettista säteilyä, jonka taajuus on on haitallista kaikelle elolliselle, mutta silti sen tehoa vaan lisätään...?
Ja jos jokin on äärimmäistä, niin nämä nyt käyttöönotetut keinot tätä tautia vastaan ovat nimenomaan sellaisia. Kun sairastuneita tässä maassa on ilmoitettu olevan tähän mennessä 700, joista sairaalahoidossa on noin 20%, yksi kuollut ja moni jo parantunut, näkisin että koko maan sulkemisella taitaa sittenkin olla huomattavasti vakavampia seurauksia kuin mitä tauti aiheuttaa. Jokainen voisi tutkia vaikka tilastoja: lienee edelleen todennäköisempää kuolla vaikkapa liikenteessä kuin tähän tautiin, ja silti emme kiellä autoilua ynnä muuta liikennöintiä. Toinen asia, mikä hämmästyttää minua suuresti, on se miten ihmiset käyttäytyvät tämän kriisin puitteissa. Säilykkeitä ja vessapaperia muistetaan hamstrata koteihin, mutta hedelmähyllyt notkuvat täytenä. Tämä kertoo vain siitä etteivät ihmiset ymmärrä oman immuniteettinsa päälle tuon taivaallista. Kun rokote tulee markkinoille, niin pysyn siitä(kin) mahdollisimman kaukana. Mutta enpä vuodata enempää kun menee kovin sivuraiteelle foorumin aihealueesta.

----------


## Salomaa

Tosiaan huomenna voi kuolla liikenteessä nokkakolarissa 1 lapsi 1 vanhus ja 1 työssäkäyvä. Ei sillä ole kuin pikku-uutisen arvo. Sehän on normaalia että liikenteessä kuolee. Koronavirukseen voi huomenna kuollamyös ja sen uutisoinnista pidetään huoli. 

Koronavirus on ongelma, mutta paniikin ja hysterian luomisella ei saavuteta mitään.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Esittäisin kysymyksen, miksi hiilidioksidia, aine joka on hyväksi kasvien kasvulle, pidetään kamalana peikkona,--


Sitä tuotetaan tällä hetkellä aivan liian suurissa määrin.




> Ja jos jokin on äärimmäistä, niin nämä nyt käyttöönotetut keinot tätä tautia vastaan ovat nimenomaan sellaisia. Kun sairastuneita tässä maassa on ilmoitettu olevan tähän mennessä 700, joista sairaalahoidossa on noin 20%, yksi kuollut ja moni jo parantunut, näkisin että koko maan sulkemisella taitaa sittenkin olla huomattavasti vakavampia seurauksia kuin mitä tauti aiheuttaa. Jokainen voisi tutkia vaikka tilastoja: lienee edelleen todennäköisempää kuolla vaikkapa liikenteessä kuin tähän tautiin, ja silti emme kiellä autoilua ynnä muuta liikennöintiä.


Tässä on ideana varautuminen. Emme halua päätyä samanlaiseen tilanteeseen, kuin esimerkiksi Italiassa on, jossa tehohoitopaikat ovat oikeasti finito. Siksi taudin etenemistä on syytä hidastaa.

----------


## j-lu

Italiassa on #muuten kuollut koronaan kaksi kertaa niin paljon ihmisiä kuin vuosittain sikäläisessä tieliikenteessä. Se on aika paljon, kun mennään vasta vuoden kolmatta kuukautta ja Euroopassa tilanne on ollut päällä vasta reilun kuukauden. Ensimmäinen rekisteröity koronatapaus Italiassa oli tammi-helmikuun taitteessa.

Voi ja pitää olla huolissaan myös taloudesta: sukeltaessaan se aiheuttaa kärsimystä, sairauksia ja jopa kuolemia siinä kuin virustaudit, mutta kyllä silti voi hattua nostaa nykyiselle hallitukselle proaktiivisuudesta. Olisi nimittäin täysin mahdollista, että hallitusvastuussa olisi joku keskilahjainen, päänsä pensaaseen työntävä kokoomuslainen nulikka, joka ymmärtäisi asioiden tapahtuvan vasta kun sontaa olisi tuulettimesta roiskunut naamalle.

Koronapandemia koskee myös Suomea, mutta toivottavasti ennakoinnin ja varautumisen myötä vähemmän kuin pahimmassa tapauksessa.

----------


## repesorsa

Lisää supistettua tarjontaa: 

Koiviston Auto-yhtymä ajankohtaista: https://www.koivistonauto.fi/
Savonlinja: https://www.savonlinja.fi/fi/uutiset...iikennointiin/
Vuorela: https://liikennevuorela.fi/
Forsblom: https://www.kajforsblom.fi/aikataulumuutoksia/
Pohjolan Liikenne, Länsi-Uusimaa; https://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/fi/a...ikataulut.html

Saas nähdä mitä hallituksen tiedotustilaisuus klo 15 tuo...

----------


## samulih

> Tässä on ideana varautuminen. Emme halua päätyä samanlaiseen tilanteeseen, kuin esimerkiksi Italiassa on, jossa tehohoitopaikat ovat oikeasti finito. Siksi taudin etenemistä on syytä hidastaa.


Sillon kun pidät koko yhteiskunnan sulkua turhana on se onnistunut koska ei ole tullut sairastuneita ympärillesi.

Hyvä muistaa että luvut voivat tuntua pieniltä mutta on syytä muistaa että jo ennen virusta oli sairaanhoidossa 1500 hoitajan pula, se on vähilläkin sairastumisilla aika pulassa.....

----------


## jiipeehoo

Jos Uusimaa huomenna eristetään, miten käy rajat ylittävälle joukkoliikenteelle? Kaukoliikenteen bussit, junat, lennot.

----------


## Salomaa

Huomattavan osan joukkoliikenteestä on pakko jatkua, koska ainoastaan osa töistä voidaan tehdä etätyönä.  Eikä taida mitään järkeä olla siinäkään, että niitä busseja ruvettaisiin "rajalla" pysäyttelemään.

----------


## killerpop

> Huomattavan osan joukkoliikenteestä on pakko jatkua, koska ainoastaan osa töistä voidaan tehdä etätyönä.


No ainakin Tunnin juna menetti juuri tarpeensa. Varmasti merkittävä osa meidän liikkumisista on aivan tarpeetonta.

----------


## markus1979

> Jos Uusimaa huomenna eristetään, miten käy rajat ylittävälle joukkoliikenteelle? Kaukoliikenteen bussit, junat, lennot.


Ei kai tuossa ole kuin kaksi vaihtoehtoa:

1) kaikki julkinen liikenne loppuu ja välttämätön työmatkaliikenne (terveydenhuollon, logistiikan jne työntekijät) matkustavat erityisvuoroilla maakuntarajan yli

2) maakuntarajan ylittämiseen tarvitaan erityislupa ja ilman sitä ei ole rajan ylittävään joukkoliikenteeseen asiaa

Niinhän ei voi olla, että konnari tai kuljettaja arvio omalla pätevyydellään jokaisen matkustajan oikeuden matkustaa - tai vastaavasti että viranomaiset (poliisi etunenässä) pysäyttää jokaisen kulkuneuvon ja käy vastaavan haastattelun läpi rajalla.

Valtava härdelli tuosta tulee, mutta jos tarkoitus on rajoittaa taudin leviämistä, pitää mahdollisimman moni maakuntarajan ylitys tietysti jättää toteutumatta.

Voihan tietysti käydä niin, että rajat menevät kiinni ilman poikkeuksia. Vastaavastihan kävi Suomen ja Viron väliä matkustaville virolaisille työmiehille - oli tehtävä päätös jääkö perheen luokse Viroon vai työn luokse Suomeen - kenties kuukausiksi. 

Jänniä aikoja elämämme..

----------


## aki

> Ei kai tuossa ole kuin kaksi vaihtoehtoa:
> 
> 1) kaikki julkinen liikenne loppuu ja välttämätön työmatkaliikenne (terveydenhuollon, logistiikan jne työntekijät) matkustavat erityisvuoroilla maakuntarajan yli
> 
> Voihan tietysti käydä niin, että rajat menevät kiinni ilman poikkeuksia. Vastaavastihan kävi Suomen ja Viron väliä matkustaville virolaisille työmiehille - oli tehtävä päätös jääkö perheen luokse Viroon vai työn luokse Suomeen - kenties kuukausiksi. 
> 
> Jänniä aikoja elämämme..


Jotenkin ajattelen että tuo vaihtoehto yksi olisi realistisin toteutustapa. Rajat kiinni ilman poikkeuksia ei ole vaihtoehto, koska kriittisten alojen työntekijöiden pitää päästä liikkumaan työn ja kodin väliä. Viron ja Suomen väliä seilaavien työmiesten tilanne on hyvin erilainen. Työmaat voivat kyllä pysähtyä tai toimia vajaateholla, joten näiden alojen työntekijät eivät kuulu kriittisiin työntekijäryhmiin.

----------


## markus1979

Ylellä hieman spekulaatiota asiasta, mainitaan mm. lupalaput:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11274531

----------


## aki

Nyt kun hallitus piti tiedotustilaisuutensa ja Uudenmaan alueelle on tulossa liikkumisrajoituksia, niin ainakin minulle jäi tuntuma että lopulta päätös rajan ylityksestä jää jokaiselle yksilölle itselleen. Ministeri Harakka sanoi että bussi ja junaliikenne rajan yli jatkuu koska tarpeellinen työmatkaliikenne pitää turvata. Hän ei kuitenkaan maininnut lainkaan miten julkisten liikennevälineiden käyttöä rajan ylityksissä aiotaan valvoa? Tuskin poliisi tai varusmies kykenee jokaisen bussi tai junamatkustajan matkan tarkoitusta rajan kohdalla varmentamaan. Vaikka hallituksen ministerit nyt kovasti korostivat tämän rajoittamistoimen olevan erittäin raskas ja raju toimenpide, niin kyllä minusta tässä on enemmänkin kyseessä vahva suositus välttää turhaa liikkumista jota valvotaan satunnaisilla tarkastuksilla. Jos vaikka henkilö ilmoittaa junamatkansa syyksi tarpeellisen työmatkan Helsingistä Lahteen, niin pitäisihän tuo jollain tavalla pystyä ihan konkreettisesti todistamaan?

----------


## markus1979

Jäi kyllä vaikutelma, että eivät olleet jaksaneet/kyenneet miettimään asiaa loppuun asti ja jättivät "yksityiskohdat" viranomaisten pohdittavaksi. 

Poliisi kertonee käytännön järjestelyistä piakkoin:

"Poliisi kertoo valmistautumisestaan liikkumisrajoitusten valvomiseen Uudellamaalla tarkemmin tänään to 26.3. klo 9.30-10.30. "

Poliisi / Twitter

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:26 ----------

Eli huomisesta:




> Sulkuja asetetaan tärkeimmille Uudellemaalle johtaville teille, mutta myös muille teille. Aluksi sulkuja tulee 3040 tielle.





> Jokainen ajoneuvo ja jokainen henkilö, joka kulkee junassa tai muussa kulkuvälineessä, pysäytetään ja selvitetään minne matka on, Helsingin poliisilaitoksen poliisikomentaja Lasse Aapio sanoo.





> Ihmisillä on velvollisuus todistaa henkilöllisyytensä ja esittää poliisille todistus siitä, minkä vuoksi kulkeminen on välttämätöntä.


https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11276414

----------


## Salomaa

Junassa tarkistaminen on varsin epäselvä juttu. Matkustaja sanoo :"menen katsomaan äitiäni"
 Eivätpähän laita seuraavalla asemalla ulos.

Pointti onkin siinä että partiot ja sulut olemassolollaan saa jonkun olemaan lähtemättä Uudenmaan ulkopuolelle.

21.21 TV 1  Toimittaja kysyy asiaa ja Seppo Kolehmainen vastaa; "en lähde tässä sitä avaamaan se on nii n monimutkainen juttu".

= Mahdoton Tehtävä

----------


## zige94

HSL:n bussiliikenne siirtyy supistettuun kesäaikatauluihin 20.4. alkaen. Arkisin ajetaan arjen aikatauluilla, la ja su ajetaan sunnuntain. Sipoon liikenteessä ajetaan normaalin kesäaikataulun mukaan.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> HSL:n bussiliikenne siirtyy supistettuun kesäaikatauluihin 20.4. alkaen. Arkisin ajetaan arjen aikatauluilla, la ja su ajetaan sunnuntain. Sipoon liikenteessä ajetaan normaalin kesäaikataulun mukaan.


Mistä tämä tieto? Kuulostaa aika karulta, ei sitten kuljekaan enää ruuhkalinjat. 544 on helkkarin nopea linja Matinkylän ja Leppävaaran välillä, matka hidastuu reilusti  :Icon Frown:

----------


## zige94

> Mistä tämä tieto? Kuulostaa aika karulta, ei sitten kuljekaan enää ruuhkalinjat. 544 on helkkarin nopea linja Matinkylän ja Leppävaaran välillä, matka hidastuu reilusti


Meillä on työnantaja tiedottanut, mutta näköjään HSL ei ole vielä tiedottanut itse ollenkaan  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aleksi

Tänään päivätty viranhaltijapäätös HSL:n kesäliikenteen aikaistamisesta 20.4. alkaen: http://hsl01.oncloudos.com/vhp/202030428.PDF

----------


## tohpeeri

> Tänään päivätty viranhaltijapäätös HSL:n kesäliikenteen aikaistamisesta 20.4. alkaen: http://hsl01.oncloudos.com/vhp/202030428.PDF



Lauantaisin liikennöitäisiin kesäsunnuntain tapaan. Tarkoittaako se päivä vai yöliikennettä?

----------


## zige94

> Lauantaisin liikennöitäisiin kesäsunnuntain tapaan. Tarkoittaako se päivä vai yöliikennettä?


Päivä. Pidennettyä yöliikennettä ei ajeta pe-la ja la-su välisenä yönä.

----------


## killerpop

Tuskin yllätyksenä tulee, mutta kaukoliikenne romahaa viimeistään 28.3. alkaen. Suurin pudotus tietty maanantaista 30.3. alkaen. Sen sijaan, mitä kaikkea on peruttu, pitäisi oikeastaan kertoa vain mitä edes ylipäänsä ajetaan. No, siihen ainakin auttaneet Matkahuollon aikatauluhaku lipunmyyntikanavineen.

----------


## kiitokurre

> Tuskin yllätyksenä tulee, mutta kaukoliikenne romahaa viimeistään 28.3. alkaen. Suurin pudotus tietty maanantaista 30.3. alkaen. Sen sijaan, mitä kaikkea on peruttu, pitäisi oikeastaan kertoa vain mitä edes ylipäänsä ajetaan. No, siihen ainakin auttaneet Matkahuollon aikatauluhaku lipunmyyntikanavineen.


Onnibus ja Onnibus flex on julkaissut poikkeus aikataulunsa jo reilu viikko sitten. Onnibus flexin aikataulu astu voimaan 21.3 ja Onnibussin aikataulu on ajalle 30.3-3.5

----------


## tkp

Aika vähiin käy liikenne. Tampere-Helsinki välillä Onnibus ajaa päivässä neljä edestakaista vuoroa ja Paunu kolme. 9-tiellä kummallakin pari autoa liikenteessä.Mutta eipä sitä kannata ajaa jos matkustajamäärät on vähentyny 80-90%.

----------


## repesorsa

Vähiin käy, Savonlinjalla enää kaksi vuoroparia H.ki-Kotka-välillä arkisin ja yksi Lappeenrannasta Jyväskylään. Helsingistä Lahteen jää enää Onnibusin pari vuoroa arkisin sekä V. Alamäen yövuoro Rovaniemelle.

----------


## antti

Mitä tapahtuisi jos ostaisin matkalipun vaikkapa Hesasta Lahteen, niin pannaanko minut kävelemään maakuntarajan kontrollipunktilla, kun en osaa kuitenkaan selittää matkan tarpeellisuutta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:32 ----------

Poliisilta tällaista ohjetta:

Myös bussilla maakunnan rajan yli yrittäville voi tulla kallis reissu. Kaikilta bussin matkustajilta vaaditaan selitys rajan ylittämiseksi ja mikäli selitys ei ole kelvollinen, tulee matkustajan tilata taksi takaisin.

 Taksin joutuu maksamaan omakustanteisesti. Kaikki bussikuskien täytyy kertoa matkustajilleen, että he ovat kyydissä omalla vastuulla ja, että Uudenmaan rajan yli ei pääse ilman pätevää syytä, kertoo vanhempi konstaapeli Kari Lahtinen Itä-Uudenmaan liikennepoliisisektorista.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mitä tapahtuisi jos ostaisin matkalipun vaikkapa Hesasta Lahteen, niin pannaanko minut kävelemään maakuntarajan kontrollipunktilla, kun en osaa kuitenkaan selittää matkan tarpeellisuutta.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:32 ----------
> 
> Poliisilta tällaista ohjetta:
> 
> Myös bussilla maakunnan rajan yli yrittäville voi tulla kallis reissu. Kaikilta bussin matkustajilta vaaditaan selitys rajan ylittämiseksi ja mikäli selitys ei ole kelvollinen, tulee matkustajan tilata taksi takaisin.
> 
>  Taksin joutuu maksamaan omakustanteisesti. Kaikki bussikuskien täytyy kertoa matkustajilleen, että he ovat kyydissä omalla vastuulla ja, että Uudenmaan rajan yli ei pääse ilman pätevää syytä, kertoo vanhempi konstaapeli Kari Lahtinen Itä-Uudenmaan liikennepoliisisektorista.


Vaikka koronavirus on vakava asia, niin oikeusvaltioperiaatetta ei tosta noin vaan saa heittää romukoppaan. Jos tuollaista tapahtuu, että rajavalvojat tulkitsevat matkan oikeutusta ja sen perusteella sitten päättävät asiakkaan ottamaan taksin takaisin lähtöpisteeseen. Niin kyllähän tuosta aika metelin voi nostaa. Mitä sitten jos matkustaja on vähävarainen ja hänellä on 10 rahaa ?

Tässä vaiheessa saatujen tietojen mukaan kuitenkin siellä rajalla on käytetty maalaisjärkeä. Jokainen tämän foorumin osallistuja on sen verran sanallisesti lahjakas että ylittää rajan.

----------


## tlajunen

Junissa homma on ratkaistu siten, että takaisinkäännytetty matkustaa paluumatkan junalla ilmaiseksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:58 ----------




> Jokainen tämän foorumin osallistuja on sen verran sanallisesti lahjakas että ylittää rajan.


Ja sen verran fiksu, että ymmärtää olla yrittämättä rajan yli ilman oikeasti pätevää syytä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Junissa homma on ratkaistu siten, että takaisinkäännytetty matkustaa paluumatkan junalla ilmaiseksi.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:58 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Ja sen verran fiksu, että ymmärtää olla yrittämättä rajan yli ilman oikeasti pätevää syytä.


Ja syyn pätevyyden hän arvioi itse.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Vaikka koronavirus on vakava asia, niin oikeusvaltioperiaatetta ei tosta noin vaan saa heittää romukoppaan. Jos tuollaista tapahtuu, että rajavalvojat tulkitsevat matkan oikeutusta ja sen perusteella sitten päättävät asiakkaan ottamaan taksin takaisin lähtöpisteeseen. Niin kyllähän tuosta aika metelin voi nostaa. Mitä sitten jos matkustaja on vähävarainen ja hänellä on 10 rahaa ?
> 
> Tässä vaiheessa saatujen tietojen mukaan kuitenkin siellä rajalla on käytetty maalaisjärkeä. Jokainen tämän foorumin osallistuja on sen verran sanallisesti lahjakas että ylittää rajan.


En nyt ihan ymmärrä. Nyt on tarkoitus noudattaa viranomaisten ohjeita, eikä yrittää sooloilla omilla säännöillä. Saat väittää vastaan ja ihan mitä vaan. Nyt on kuitenkin tärkeintä rajoittaa viruksen leviämistä, eikä vääntää jostain yksilön oikeudesta. Ellei ole pätevää syytä, rajaa on turha lähteä edes yrittämään ylittää.

----------


## tkp

> Ja syyn pätevyyden hän arvioi itse.


Saahan sitä toki itse arvioida mutta viime kädessä rajan ylityksestä päättää viranomainen. Eikä se päätös ole valituskelpoinen.

"Jos rajanylityslupaa ei saa, voiko poliisin päätöksestä valittaa?

Voi kannella, jos epäilee, että poliisi on ylittänyt toimivaltansa tai harkintavaltansa, mutta se päätös, mikä siellä tarkastuspisteellä tehdään, ei ole valituskelpoinen."

----------


## Salomaa

> En nyt ihan ymmärrä. Nyt on tarkoitus noudattaa viranomaisten ohjeita, eikä yrittää sooloilla omilla säännöillä. Saat väittää vastaan ja ihan mitä vaan. Nyt on kuitenkin tärkeintä rajoittaa viruksen leviämistä, eikä vääntää jostain yksilön oikeudesta. Ellei ole pätevää syytä, rajaa on turha lähteä edes yrittämään ylittää.


Pääministeri totesi että nyt ei ole aika arvioida viranomaisten toimintaa. Työrauhan antaminen vakavassa asiassa toimivalle virkamiehelle on ihan hyvä asia. Mutta silti yhteiskuntamme perusoikeuksiin kuuluu sananvapaus myös yhteiskunnallisissa kriiseissä. Olen samaa mieltä että puhalletaan yhteen hiileen viruksen nopeaa leviämistä vastaan.

Vastaan väittäminen ei ole itsetarkoitus. Kukaan ei ole niin pätevä  koronavirusasiantuntija tässä vaiheessa, että olisi oikeassa siinä että Uusimaalaisen paras paikka olisi kotikunnassaan. Tässä tulee tämä mökkiasia. Siellä mökeillähän on ihmisiä edelleen eikä kukaan tiedä tarkasti kuinka paljon. Jos he ovat maalla syrjässä heillä on huomattavasti vähemmän kontakteja kuin Töölössä. Jos heillä on oireita, he pyyhkäisevät Helsinkiin kolmessa tunnissa. Myös yksittäisiä oireisia voidaan hoitaa paikallisissa sairaaloissa. Lisäksi olisi helpompaa ja järkevämpää perustaa koronaoireisten vuodeosastoja aluesairaaloihin kuin lisätä kapasiteettia pääkaupunkiseudulla.

Mahdollisessa huonossa vaihtoehdossa koronaan sairastuvat lisääntyvät Helsingissä jyrkästi, jolloin halu lähteä mökille kasvaa. Mökille lähtö on viranomaisohjeistusta vastaan, mutta se ei välttämättä koronaviruksen leviämisen kannalta ole huono asia. (itse pysyn Helsingissä, minua tarvitaan täällä. Eikä minulla ole autoa eikä kesämökkiä)

----------


## jiipeehoo

Tänää Savonlinjan kuski linjalla 506 otti minut ja toisen ihmisen kyytiin etuovesta. Kun olin jäämässä pois, kuski avasi vain keskioven, vaikka matkutajia oli tulossa kyytiin useita. Hieman hämmästelin asiaa.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Nyt Nobinankin busseihin on laitettu teippaukset oikeanpuoleisen etupenkin ja käytävän välille. Teippauksessa näyttäisi olevan jokin lappu, en tosin erottanut, mitä siinä luki.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Sama oli linjan 40 Helbin Scalassa. Keltaiset nauhat oli vedetty ekan oikean puoleisen penkkiparin eteen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Sama oli linjan 40 Helbin Scalassa. Keltaiset nauhat oli vedetty ekan oikean puoleisen penkkiparin eteen.


Tänään näky olevan kaikissa joilla kuljin. Mutta etuovista kuljettiin. Väljää on busseissa ja hyvin pystyy pitämään väliä toisiin matkustajiin.

----------


## aki

> Monesta lähteestä olen kuullut ja lukenut, että tämän koronaviruskriisin seurauksena aletaan yhä enemmän käyttää digitaalitekniikkaa ja etäyhteyksiä asioiden hoitoon. Ihmisten väliset kontaktit vähenevät ja tarvitaan vähemmän liikennettä. Tämä on tietysti hyvä kehitys. Vaikka minäkin olen joukkoliikenneammattilainen ja yhteiskuntaharrastaja, niin kaikki ihmisten toimet, jotka vähentävät vaarallisten tarttuvien tautien leviämistä ja vaikutusta ovat hyvää kehitystä tulevisuutemme kannalta. Mitä vähemmän tarpeetonta liikennettä, sitä vähemmän riskejä ja myös päästöt vähenevät.
> 
> Tarvitaanko tulevaisuudessa enää joukkoliikennettä, ainakaan siinä määrin kuin nykyään, on hyvä kysymys.


Ylen kysely: Yli miljoona suomalaista siirtynyt etätöihin koronakriisin aikana. Heistä noin puolet haluaa jatkaa etätöissä koronan jälkeenkin https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11291865.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Iltalehden uutisointia Nobinan koronatilanteesta:
https://www.iltalehti.fi/koronavirus...c-2530d1f2aea5

----------


## tkp

Englannissa 14 joukkoliikenteen kuljettajaa kuollut koronaan ja tiukempia keinoja suojata kuljettajia halutaan käyttöön https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-london-52212143

----------


## kalle.

Tampereen pormestari Lauri Lyly on päättänyt, että Nysse-liikenteessä siirrytään kesäaikataulukauden mukaiseen liikennetarjontaan 11.5.2020 alkaen.
NYSSEn tiedote

----------


## Joonas Pio

HSL:n hallituksen esityslistalla on suunniteltujen lähijunaliikenteen lisäysten karsiminen ja junien lyhentäminen. http://hsl01.oncloudos.com/cgi/DREQU...m&id=2020619-7

----------


## tohpeeri

> HSL:n hallituksen esityslistalla on suunniteltujen lähijunaliikenteen lisäysten karsiminen ja junien lyhentäminen. http://hsl01.oncloudos.com/cgi/DREQU...m&id=2020619-7


Kaikki tällaiset huononnukset johtavat lopulta yksityisautoilun lisääntymiseen. Ihmisiä ei huvita odotella pitempään ja vielä lopulta joutuu seisomaan.

----------


## aki

> Kaikki tällaiset huononnukset johtavat lopulta yksityisautoilun lisääntymiseen. Ihmisiä ei huvita odotella pitempään ja vielä lopulta joutuu seisomaan.


Ei kai suunniteltujen parannusten peruminen tai lykkääminen nyt sentään ole nykytilanteen huononnusta? On aika mahdotonta toteuttaa suunniteltuja parannustoimenpiteitä, jos samaan aikaan lipputulot pienenevät ja myös kuntien talous on tiukoilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:55 ----------

Hesarissa on juttua HSL:n taloudellisesta ahdingosta koronan keskellä https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006474152.html

----------


## 8.6

Onhan tässä nimen omaan nykytilanteeseen huononnusta, kun ruuhka-aikaan ja sen laidoilla lyhennetään junia, ja tästä saadaan vain suhteellisen pieni säästö huoltokuluina. On mahdollista, että tämä karkottaa matkustajia vähentäen lipputuloja enemmän kuin säästöä saadaan. Osa säästökohteista on järkeviä, mutta tämä ei.

Jos yksityisyrittäjät saavat tukea, kyllä joukkoliikenteenkin pitäisi saada.

----------


## Max

> Ei kai suunniteltujen parannusten peruminen tai lykkääminen nyt sentään ole nykytilanteen huononnusta?


Kehäradan junat ovat sunnuntaisin olleet kahden yksikön mittaisia, tuossa sanotaan, että ne aiotaan lyhentää. No, ehkä lentomatkustajia on edelleen vähemmän, mutta pyörätuolin kanssa on luultavasti vaikea mahtua kyytiin jatkossa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos yksityisyrittäjät saavat tukea, kyllä joukkoliikenteenkin pitäisi saada.


Saahan joukkoliikenne tukea koko ajan, kun puolityhjiä joukkoliikennevälineitä ajatetaan julkisella rahalla. Markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä vastaava loppui jo yli kuukausi sitten.

Lasku vaan erääntyy julkisellekin sektorille maksettavaksi ja siinä vaiheessa alkaa hurjat säästötalkoot, todennäköisesti 1990-luvun lamaakin suuremmat. Nämä nyt esillä olleet säästöt joukkoliikenteessä jää siinä vaiheessa vasta aivan alkusoitoksi.

----------


## 8.6

Sitten on syytä etsiä tehokkaampia säästökohteita kuin junien lyhentäminen, jonka säästöt eivät välttämättä ole niiden aiheuttamaa lipputulojen menetystä suuremmat.

----------


## samulih

> Ei kai suunniteltujen parannusten peruminen tai lykkääminen nyt sentään ole nykytilanteen huononnusta? On aika mahdotonta toteuttaa suunniteltuja parannustoimenpiteitä, jos samaan aikaan lipputulot pienenevät ja myös kuntien talous on tiukoilla.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:55 ----------
> 
> Hesarissa on juttua HSL:n taloudellisesta ahdingosta koronan keskellä https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006474152.html


Hyvä muistaa että voi mennä pari vuotta ja köyhällä ei ole varaa autolla ajaa

----------


## tohpeeri

4.5. voimaan astuvat uudet raitioliikenteen tilapäisaikataulut Helsingissä. Kaikkien linjojen, myös nelosen ja kympin, vuoroväli on joka päivä n. 12 minuuttia. Aamuisin ennen yhdeksää ajetaan vartin välein, myös arkena. Erikoista, että loppuillan ja yön lähdöt ajetaan joka viikonpäivä samoilla minuuteilla; tällaista ei ole ollut vuosikausiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> 4.5. voimaan astuvat uudet raitioliikenteen tilapäisaikataulut Helsingissä. Kaikkien linjojen, myös nelosen ja kympin, vuoroväli on joka päivä n. 12 minuuttia. Aamuisin ennen yhdeksää ajetaan vartin välein, myös arkena. Erikoista, että loppuillan ja yön lähdöt ajetaan joka viikonpäivä samoilla minuuteilla; tällaista ei ole ollut vuosikausiin.


Hyvin erikoista, että aamuruuhkassa on harvempi vuoroväli kuin keskellä päivää. Perustuukohan tämä tosiaan johonkin dataan?

Ymmärrän, että kustannuksia on karsittava, mutta pelkään, että etäisyyksien pitäminen nelosessa ja kympissä voi olla aikamoisen vaikeaa.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Hyvin erikoista, että aamuruuhkassa on harvempi vuoroväli kuin keskellä päivää. Perustuukohan tämä tosiaan johonkin dataan?
> 
> Ymmärrän, että kustannuksia on karsittava, mutta pelkään, että etäisyyksien pitäminen nelosessa ja kympissä voi olla aikamoisen vaikeaa.




Täysin samaa mieltä etenkin nelosen ja kympin suhteen.

----------


## Salomaa

Jotain on tehtävä kun lipputulot putoavat 70%. Moni tekee etätöitä eikä lähde töihin. 

Siten säästöjen hakeminen sellaisilta reitiltä jossa on päällekkäistä liikennettä, on luonnollista. 4:n ja 10:n ongelma tässä tilanteessa ei siten heikennä palvelutasoa millään tavalla, koska esim Paciuksenkadulla ja Mannerheimintiellä on runsaasti joukkoliikennevaihtoehtoja.

----------


## tkp

Linja-autonkuljettajat huolissaan työpaikoistaan. Pelkona on että kun korona-aika loppuu ei ole enää työpaikkaa minne palata https://www.charterclub.fi/artikkeli...yopaikoistaan/

----------


## kuukanko

> Linja-autonkuljettajat huolissaan työpaikoistaan. Pelkona on että kun korona-aika loppuu ei ole enää työpaikkaa minne palata


Sama koskee toki kaikkia muitakin aloja, joilla korona on hiljentänyt bisnekset. Oletettavasti hiljaiset ajat jatkuvat rajoituksista riippumatta siihen asti, että tauti saadaan hävitettyä Suomesta, koska suurin osa välttelee tartuntaa vapaaehtoisestikin riippumatta rajoituksista. Siihen kestää niin kauan, että kiinteät kulut ehtivät kaataa ison osan yrityksistä. Tilanteen normalisoiduttua alkaa tietysti hiljalleen nousta uusia yrityksiä täyttämään syntynyttä aukkoa, mutta kansantalous on siinä vaiheessa taaantunut niin paljon, ettei kysyntä palaa pitkiin aikoihin samalle tasolle kuin ennen virusta.

----------


## aki

Nyt kun hallitus päätti aloittaa lähiopetuksen peruskouluissa 14.5 alkaen kahden viimeisen viikon ajaksi, niin varmaan eri puolilla Suomea joudutaan aloittamaan uudestaan jo kesätauolle jääneitä koululaislinjoja? HSL-alueellakin todennäköisesti ainakin Kirkkonummen, Sipoon ja Tuusulan alueilla liikennettä pitää lisätä jotta kouluun pääsy on mahdollista.

----------


## Makke93

HSL.n hallituksen esityslistalla on joukko koronasta johtuvia supistuksia ensi talvelle. Listalla on mainittu enimmäkseen viikonloppuliikenteen supistamisia tai aikaisempien päätettyjen lisäyksien perumisia, mutta myös parin linjan lopetus. 

Lopetettavana ovat ainakin linjat:

67V Rautatientori - Torpparinmäki
238 Leppävaara - Siikaniemi
244K Espoon keskus - Nupuri - Kolmiperä - Siikaniemi (lähdöt siirtyy peruslinjalle)
432 Martinlaakso - Kivistö - Kirkka (oltiin jo lopettamassa Kivistön linjastosuunnitelmassa)
565B Juupperi - Espoon keskus
739V Rautatientori - Pohjois-Nikinmäki
811 Kivikko - Mellunmäki - Rajakylä (lähdöt siirtyy nykyisellle B-reitille)

Lisäksi Lauttasaaren uuden linjaston 22K jää perustamatta.

Yhteensä nosita tulisi esityslistan mukaan 12M säästöt.

----------


## Miska

> Lopetettavana ovat ainakin linjat:
> 
> 67V Rautatientori - Torpparinmäki
> 238 Leppävaara - Siikaniemi
> 244K Espoon keskus - Nupuri - Kolmiperä - Siikaniemi (lähdöt siirtyy peruslinjalle)
> 432 Martinlaakso - Kivistö - Kirkka (oltiin jo lopettamassa Kivistön linjastosuunnitelmassa)
> 565B Juupperi - Espoon keskus
> 739V Rautatientori - Pohjois-Nikinmäki
> 811 Kivikko - Mellunmäki - Rajakylä (lähdöt siirtyy nykyisellle B-reitille)
> ...


Noista yllä mainituista lakkautuksista tullee säästöä reilu miljoona vuodessa eli juustohöylää muussa liikenteessä käytetään kyllä ihan reilulla kädellä. Listatekstin mukaan myös linjojen 104 ja 911 viikonloppuliikenne loppuu, samoin linjojen 31 ja 32 lauantailiikenne.

----------


## Minä vain

> Noista yllä mainituista lakkautuksista tullee säästöä reilu miljoona vuodessa eli juustohöylää muussa liikenteessä käytetään kyllä ihan reilulla kädellä. Listatekstin mukaan myös linjojen 104 ja 911 viikonloppuliikenne loppuu, samoin linjojen 31 ja 32 lauantailiikenne.



Hanasaareen ei ilmeisesti ole lainkaan enää viikonloppuliikennettä, ellei Länsimetron linjastosuunnitelmassa ensin sinne suunniteltu kutsutaksi toteudu?

----------


## Salomaa

Täpötäysiä Onnibusseja ihmetellään. toimitusjohtaja kehoittaa ostamaan istumapaikkoja niin paljon että väliä seuraavaan matkustajaan syntyy:

https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/f...0-040e481889a4

----------


## moxu

Korona on kyllä todennäköisesti vienyt edulliset liput Suomen teiltä hyväksi aikaa, kun taloudellisesti ahtaalla olevilla firmoilla on varaa ajaa vain osa vuoroistaan, eikä niitäkään saa ottaa likikään täyteen. Tilausajoihin keskittyneiden tilanne on vielä traagisempi.
Samaan aikaan, kun hallitus suunnittelee miljarditukipakettia tavallisten ihmisten liikkumisen kannalta jokseenkin yhdentekevän toimijan eli Finnairin ja sen ylipalkattujen mittarinlukijoiden (=lentäjien) kulujen maksamiseen, se jättää huomattavasti suurempaa osaa omaa kansaa koskettavasta joukkoliikennepalvelusta kaatumaan oman onnensa nojaan. Vaikea nähdä tässä logiikkaa. Suomessa ei ole taajamaa, johon ei olisi tarpeen päästä bussilla, mutta sen sijaan ei oikeastaan yhtään kenttää, jolle olisi välttämätöntä lentää, varsinkaan Finnairilla...

----------


## tlajunen

> Finnairin ja sen ylipalkattujen mittarinlukijoiden (=lentäjien)


Tiedoksesi, että lopetin viestisi lukemisen tähän.

----------


## killerpop

> Korona on kyllä todennäköisesti vienyt edulliset liput Suomen teiltä hyväksi aikaa, kun taloudellisesti ahtaalla olevilla firmoilla on varaa ajaa vain osa vuoroistaan, eikä niitäkään saa ottaa likikään täyteen.


Missäs tällainen sääntelypykälä on tehty ja koska se tuli voimaan? Firmat ovat oma-aloitteisesti kyllä poistaneet käytöstä ensimmäisen ja jopa toisenkin penkkirivin matkustajien käytöstä henkilökunnan suojaamiseksi. Tarkoittaa toisaalta sitäkin, että kysytymmillä reiteillä varmasti istutaan vieretysten, kun tarjontaa on niukasti.

Omien havaintojen perusteella myöskään edulliset liput eivät ole minnekään kadonneet.

----------


## moxu

> Omien havaintojen perusteella myöskään edulliset liput eivät ole minnekään kadonneet.


Olemme varmaan hakeneet lippuja eri linjoille, tai sitten käsityksemme siitä, mikä on "edullinen lippu" eroavat. Molemmat inhimillisiä mahdollisuuksia.

----------


## Max

Kaveri viestitteli eilen Turku - Helsinki -junasta, että kaikki paikat olivat käytössä ja loppuunmyytyjä... Junavuoroja on harvennettu, ja siinä seuraus.

----------


## tkp

> Kaveri viestitteli eilen Turku - Helsinki -junasta, että kaikki paikat olivat käytössä ja loppuunmyytyjä... Junavuoroja on harvennettu, ja siinä seuraus.


Vielä pari viikkoa sitten sai matkustaa käytännössä omassa vaunussa, äkkiä muuttunut ihmisten ajatusmaailmasta koronarajoituksista.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Liikenne- ja viestintäministeri Timo Harakka kertoi YLEn aamun haastattelussa, että tuntuva koronakorvaus olisi nyt paikallaan, kun useat liikennöitsijät ovat todella vaikeassa tilanteessa. Uutinen YLEn sivuilla.

----------


## j-lu

Valtion ei pidä korvata muuta kuin omista toimistaan/määräyksistään aiheutuneet menetykset. Liikennöitsijöiden tapauksessa kyse on käytännössä Uudenmaan sulkemisesta ja siitä aiheutuneista tulonmenetyksistä.

Koronavaikutukset itsessään kuuluvat yrittäjäriskiin ja/tai vakuutusyhtiöille.

Mutta tuollaista sen on, kun maassa ei ole kuin sosialisti/kaverikapitalistipuolueita. Valtion piikkiin vaan lentoyhteydet ja yrittäjien tappiot. Kärsijänä on sitten lähinnä se yrittäjä, joka osaa ja on varautunut, mutta ei saa osaamisestaan ja varautumisestaan kilpailuetua, kun vähemmän osaavat yrittäjät pelastetaan verom_maksajien piikkiin.

Lisäksi tuo pelastaminen on ihan turhaa, se ei "pelasta" mitään arvokasta. Työpaikkoja alalla kun on juuri sen verran kun alan töille on jatkossa kysyntää. Kalustokaan ei häviä konkurssien mukana, vaan löytää käyttöä, jos on kysyntää. Ainoa mitä pelastetaan, on pöhöttyneet organisaatiorakenteet ja jokusen yrittäjän varallisuus. Edelliset ovat puhdasta hyvinvointitappiota ja jälkimmäiset tulonsiirtoa.

----------


## kalle.

>  Esimerkiksi kaupunkien liikennelaitokset ovat tilanteessa, jossa on uhkana, että lippujen hintoja on ihan pakko nostaa, Harakka sanoi.


 Eli HKL:n on nyt pakko nostaa lippujen hintoja? Muita liikennelaitoksia sitten ei tainnut enää ollakaan.

----------


## samulih

> Valtion ei pidä korvata muuta kuin omista toimistaan/määräyksistään aiheutuneet menetykset. Liikennöitsijöiden tapauksessa kyse on käytännössä Uudenmaan sulkemisesta ja siitä aiheutuneista tulonmenetyksistä.
> 
> Koronavaikutukset itsessään kuuluvat yrittäjäriskiin ja/tai vakuutusyhtiöille.
> 
> Mutta tuollaista sen on, kun maassa ei ole kuin sosialisti/kaverikapitalistipuolueita. Valtion piikkiin vaan lentoyhteydet ja yrittäjien tappiot. Kärsijänä on sitten lähinnä se yrittäjä, joka osaa ja on varautunut, mutta ei saa osaamisestaan ja varautumisestaan kilpailuetua, kun vähemmän osaavat yrittäjät pelastetaan verom_maksajien piikkiin.
> 
> Lisäksi tuo pelastaminen on ihan turhaa, se ei "pelasta" mitään arvokasta. Työpaikkoja alalla kun on juuri sen verran kun alan töille on jatkossa kysyntää. Kalustokaan ei häviä konkurssien mukana, vaan löytää käyttöä, jos on kysyntää. Ainoa mitä pelastetaan, on pöhöttyneet organisaatiorakenteet ja jokusen yrittäjän varallisuus. Edelliset ovat puhdasta hyvinvointitappiota ja jälkimmäiset tulonsiirtoa.


Itse näen ajatuksissasi jotain itua, toisaalta on myös muitakin pointteja. Itseäni lähinnä ketuttanut kun aina puhutaan innovaatioista yritysten kohdalla ja nyt ei ole mitään keksitty, pistetty vain ovet säppiin.

 juuri ennen isompaa pommia mietin  kun Lapin yrittäjät itki kiinalaisten  katoamista, että onhan täällä 5 miljoona ihmistä, ehkä olisi syytä miettiä miksi he eivät tule.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Valtion ei pidä korvata muuta kuin omista toimistaan/määräyksistään aiheutuneet menetykset. Liikennöitsijöiden tapauksessa kyse on käytännössä Uudenmaan sulkemisesta ja siitä aiheutuneista tulonmenetyksistä.


Tässä vaiheessa olen markkinaehtoisen liikenteen osalta varsin pitkälti samoilla linjoilla. Ehkä voisin tarkistella tuota "valtion omista toimista" -näkökohtaa siltä osin laajemmin, että jos valtion toimet hiljensivät lento- ja laivaliikennettä, niin todennäköisesti ne hiljensivät kansainvälisen liikenteen liityntäliikennettäkin. Viimeksi mainitulla on voinut olla merkittävä rooli tulovirtojen suhteen joidenkin toimijoiden kohdalla.

----------


## Eppu

Ensimmäinen tietooni tullut koronakonkurssi: nurmijärveläinen M. B. Liikenne lopettaa toimintansa. Ei varmastikaan jää ainoaksi.

----------


## aki

> Liikenne- ja viestintäministeri Timo Harakka kertoi YLEn aamun haastattelussa, että tuntuva koronakorvaus olisi nyt paikallaan, kun useat liikennöitsijät ovat todella vaikeassa tilanteessa. Uutinen YLEn sivuilla.


Vihreiden sisäministeri Ohisalo heittää ilmoille jo suoria lukuja joukkoliikenteen tarvitseman tukipaketin koosta https://www.hs.fi/politiikka/art-2000006524493.html Vihreät haluaa suurille kaupungeille miljardin euron tukipaketin. Summasta noin puoli miljardia tarvittaisiin koronavirusepidemiasta johtuvien lippu- ja verotulojen menetysten korvaamiseen ja toinen puoli raiteisiin ja muuhun joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen. Tätä edellyttää Ohisalon mukaan hallituksen ilmastotavoite. Hänen mukaansa asiasta on keskusteltu hallituksen sisällä.

----------


## aki

Hallituksen neljännessä lisätalousarviossa joukkoliikenne sai alkuperäisen esityksen mukaisen 100 miljoonan euron tuen. Summalla korvataan lipputulojen menetystä. https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11381824. Käsittääkseni jo yksistään HSL olisi tarvinnut tuon summan tälle vuodelle.

----------


## tkp

Linuja-autoliiton toimitusjohtaja pelkää jo koko järjestelmän puolesta https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11571507

----------


## 339-DF

Hesarin Marjan juttu on mielenkiintoinen. Jostain ulkomailta asti on etätuotettu joku guru kertomaan, mikä Höselin(kin) touhussa on pielessä. Samat asiat olisi voinut todeta jo tuon uutisen lukijakommenteistakin.

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006657575.html

Sikäli mukavaa, että syytin ennen koronaa Höseliä siitä, että se näyttäytyy meille kaupunkilaisille julkean ylimielisenä. Nyt tuo guru sanoo saman asian hiukan toisin sanoin, ja lukijakommentit sitten konkretisoivat, että mikä kaikki siellä on viime vuosina mennyt pieleen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nyt tuo guru sanoo saman asian hiukan toisin sanoin, ja lukijakommentit sitten konkretisoivat, että mikä kaikki siellä on viime vuosina mennyt pieleen.


Viestisi perusteella kuvittelin, että niissä lukijakommenteissa olisi jotakin järkevää viime vuosista. Ei ollut, suurin osa oli koronatilanteen käsittelyä ja melkein kaikki loput vanhojen uudistusten kritiikin toistamista.

En ollut kuuntelemassa tuon uusiseelantilaisen esitystä, mutta jutun perusteella se ei erityisesti vakuuta. Joukkoliikenne on sen verran vanha keksintö, että tutkimustiedon perusteella tiedetään mikä oikeasti kerää matkustajia ja mikä ei. Pyörää ei tarvitse enää keksiä uudestaan selvittämällä sitä taas kertaalleen, varsinkin kun yksittäisen tilaajaviranomaisen tekemänä tutkimuksen otos jää kuitenkin paljon pienemmäksi kuin jo tehdyissä akateemisissa tutkimuksissa. Muutokset nostaa aina kritiikkiä, koska muutos heikentää aina jonkun tilannetta ja muutokseen tyytyväiset eivät yleensä pidä melua asiasta. Ihan huonosti HSL:llä ei ole voinut kokonaisuutena mennä, kun katsoo paljonko matkustajamäärät ja lipputulot ovat nousseet ennen kuin korona iski.

----------


## 339-DF

> Viestisi perusteella kuvittelin, että niissä lukijakommenteissa olisi jotakin järkevää viime vuosista. Ei ollut, suurin osa oli koronatilanteen käsittelyä ja melkein kaikki loput vanhojen uudistusten kritiikin toistamista.


Niin, "vanhojen" uudistusten kritiikkiä varmaankin toistellaan niin kauan kunnes niitä uudistuksia uudistetaan sellaiseen suuntaan, ettei kritiikkiin enää ole aihetta. Helsinkiläisiä tuntuu jurppivan erityisesti lyhyiden raitiovaunumatkojen muuttuminen poskettoman kalliiksi, kankea lippujärjestelmä (no nyt kai se nettilataus on vihdoin saatu), arvo- ja kausilippujen hintojen epäsuhta ja lipunmyyntikanavien supistuminen. Tokihan se kaikki on "vanhojen" uudistusten kritiikin toistamista. Ei kai sentään voida kritisoida sellaista, mitä vielä vielä ole uudistettu?  :Smile: 

Mitäs arvelet, missä vaiheessa HSL nöyrtyy ottamaan tuon kritiikin huomioon?

----------


## tkp

Satakunnan Liikenne lomauttaa ja irtisanoo kuljettajia

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11604676

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nyt VR suunnittelee lomauttavansa tuhansia työntekijöitä, lomautukset toteutettaneen ensi vuonna. YLEn uutisessa kerrotaan parin työntekijän mietteitä aiheesta ja alan tulevaisuuden näkymistä.

Aiemmin tänään YLE julkaisi toisenkin uutisen, jossa kerrotaan lomautussuunnitelmista. Konsernissa lomautukset voivat koskea jopa 4000 työntekijää.

----------


## moxu

...ja samaan hengenvetoon VR kertoo osinkojen maksamisesta valtio-omistajalleen. Onkohan sellainenkaan tässä tilanteessa ihan järkevää? Kun rahaa on, sitä olisi syytä käyttää toimialalla toimimiseen, vaikka liikennöinnistä tulisikin tappiota.
Vai oliko se niin, ettei VR:n ole tarkoituskaan olla muu kuin valtiolle tulouttava toimija..?

----------


## tkp

Ennen koronaa Paunu ajoi lähemmäs 30 vuoroa päivässä Tampere-Helsinki välillä, kohta enää kaksi

https://www.talouselama.fi/uutiset/e...6-d9ec7a177b51

----------


## kuukanko

Jouluaattona julkaistu (vielä vertaisarvioimaton) norjalainen tutkimus selvitti koronaan sairastumisen riskitekijöitä keväällä. Norjan yleisradioyhtiö NRK on uutisoinut tutkimuksesta norjaksi.

Terveydenhuoltohenkilökunnalla (joka kävi koronatesteissä säännöllisesti työnsä takia) joukkoliikenteen käyttäminen työmatkoilla lisäsi tartuntariskiä noin 50%. Minusta tulos vaikuttaa uskottavalta, koska siinä on vertailtu samaa ammattiryhmää eivätkä tutkijat löytäneet erolle muita selittäviä tekijöitä. Joukkoliikenteen välttely on siis ihan aiheellista koronan leviämisen vähentämiseksi.

Seuraavaksi tutkijat tutkivat, vähenikö koronatartunnan riski joukkoliikenteessä sen jälkeen kun Oslon seudulla tuli maskipakko julkiseen liikenteeseen. Tämän tutkimuksen aineisto oli vielä ajalta ennen maskipakkoa.

----------


## 339-DF

Kuulostaa uskottavalta. Minua on kovasti huvittanut, kun on saanut lukea näitä "joukkoliikenteeseen ei ole jäljitetty yhtään tartuntaa" -juttuja (sama muuten koskee myös ruokakauppoja!). Miten ihmeessä sellainen jäljitys voisi tuottaa mitään tulosta, kun ollaan tilassa täysin tuntemattomien ihmisten kanssa, joita ei saada millään keinolla kiinni. Varsinkaan sitten viikkoa myöhemmin, kun on käyty läpi koko rumba omien oireiden saamisesta siihen, että joku soittaa sen jäljityssoiton

Joukkoliikenteessä ollaan riittävän pitkä aika, jotta altistuminen tapahtuu. Siellä on usein ahdasta, ja vaikka ei olisikaan, niin lähekkäin ollaan silti. Ilmanvaihto on huono. Joukkoliikennettä käyttävät paljon sellaiset ryhmät, joiden on todettu sairastavan koronaa muuta väestöä enemmän. Ja vaunussa puhutaan kännykkään tai kavereiden kanssa, mikä tekee siitä pahemman kuin vaikkapa leffateatterista, jossa lähtökohtaisesti istutaan hiljaa (joskin pidemmän aikaa).

Helsingissä on maaliskuusta lähtien todettu yhteensä kaiken kaikkiaan 11 000 tartuntaa, väkiluku 630 000. Jos joku ehdoin tahdoin haluaisi koronan, niin todella vaikeaahan se olisi löytää joku, jolla on tartuttava tauti päällä. Mutta kaikkein tehokkainta taitaisi silti olla hakeutuminen itähelsinkiläisen kerrostalolähiön liityntäbussiin iltaruuhkan aikaan.

----------


## Artsi

Niin täällä vaarallisessa Itähelsingissä eivät bussikuskitkaan käytä maskeja!

----------


## zige94

> Niin täällä vaarallisessa Itähelsingissä eivät bussikuskitkaan käytä maskeja!


Niin eipä ainakaan allekirjoittanut käytä maskia, vaikka Itä-Helsingin läpi ajetaan (841). Eipä ole kyllä koronaakaan näkynyt, vaikka keväällä ei maskeja käytetty lähestulkoon yhtään. Nykyisin ainakin meidän ajamilla linjoilla maskin käyttö prosentti on mutulla 90-95%. Yleensä ne on AB-matkustajia, jotka maskia ei käytä.




> Ilmanvaihto on huono.


Tämä perustuu mihin? Meillä ainakin ilma vaihtuu koko ajan ja keskimäärin n. 2-3 minuutissa on ilma vaihtunut kokonaan. Kaikkien ovien avaaminen pysäkille tehostaa tätä vielä lisää. Esimerkiksi monissa rakennuksissa ilma vaihtuu hitaammin. Tästä oli joskus syksylläkin juttua jossain iltalööpissä.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Niin eipä ainakaan allekirjoittanut käytä maskia, vaikka Itä-Helsingin läpi ajetaan (841).


Ei kuljettajan tarvitse käyttää maskia. Maskin tarkoitus on suojata muita ihmisiä maskin käyttäjältä, ja turvaohjaamo suojaa matkustajia maskittomalta kuljettajalta.

----------


## zige94

> Ei kuljettajan tarvitse käyttää maskia. Maskin tarkoitus on suojata muita ihmisiä maskin käyttäjältä, ja turvaohjaamo suojaa matkustajia maskittomalta kuljettajalta.


Juurikin näin. Somessa näkee paljon valituksia kun kuljettajat eivät käytä maskia. Turvaohjaamo kuitenkin suojaa hyvin sekä paine että oma ilmanvaihto.

----------


## Eppu

> Ei kuljettajan tarvitse käyttää maskia. Maskin tarkoitus on suojata muita ihmisiä maskin käyttäjältä, ja turvaohjaamo suojaa matkustajia maskittomalta kuljettajalta.


Ei maskia tarvitse kenenkään käyttää. On tutkimuksia joiden loppupäätelmä on selkeästi se että niiden hyöty on olematon ja että niiden jatkuvalla käytöllä on terveysriskejä. Yle, HS ynnä muu valemedia on vain valinnut olla kertomatta niistä. 
Pelko ja valheet ovat tässä tilanteessa paljon pahempia viruksia.

----------


## vristo

Itse en käytä maskia ajaessani bussia. Syynä on se, että sen käyttö ei saa vaarantaa liikenneturvallisuutta. Jopa 12 tunnin työpäivä maski päässä olisi äärimmäisen uuvuttava työpäivä, sillä maskin kanssa alkaa selvästi vaivaamaan hapenpuute jossain vaiheessa. Taukopaikoilla ja muualla maskin käyttö on yhtiössämme pakollista.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei maskia tarvitse kenenkään käyttää. On tutkimuksia joiden loppupäätelmä on selkeästi se että niiden hyöty on olematon ja että niiden jatkuvalla käytöllä on terveysriskejä. Yle, HS ynnä muu valemedia on vain valinnut olla kertomatta niistä. 
> Pelko ja valheet ovat tässä tilanteessa paljon pahempia viruksia.


Terveisiä Qanon-porukalle.

----------


## Eppu

> Itse en käytä maskia ajaessani bussia. Syynä on se, että sen käyttö ei saa vaarantaa liikenneturvallisuutta. Jopa 12 tunnin työpäivä maski päässä olisi äärimmäisen uuvuttava työpäivä, sillä maskin kanssa alkaa selvästi vaivaamaan hapenpuute jossain vaiheessa. Taukopaikoilla ja muualla maskin käyttö on yhtiössämme pakollista.


Taukopaikoilla ei vissiin sitten hapenpuute vaivaa, vaikka sielläkin tarvitsee hengittää? Minä en moiseen pakkoon suostuisi vaan tauottelisin sitten muualla missä tähän perusoikeuteen ei voida kajota.

----------


## vristo

> Taukopaikoilla ei vissiin sitten hapenpuute vaivaa, vaikka sielläkin tarvitsee hengittää? Minä en moiseen pakkoon suostuisi vaan tauottelisin sitten muualla missä tähän perusoikeuteen ei voida kajota.


Taukopaikoilla ja varikolla ollaan suhteellisen vähän aikaa, eikä ole ihan niin väliä, että mm. silmälasit huurtuvat. Sen sijaan bussinratissa ollaan koko työpäivän ajan.

Koko kasvomaskin pääpointti on siinä, että jos sinä olet viruksenkantaja, niin tartuttaisit mahdollisimman vähän muihin.

----------


## SD202

> Itse en käytä maskia ajaessani bussia. Syynä on se, että sen käyttö ei saa vaarantaa liikenneturvallisuutta. Jopa 12 tunnin työpäivä maski päässä olisi äärimmäisen uuvuttava työpäivä, sillä maskin kanssa alkaa selvästi vaivaamaan hapenpuute jossain vaiheessa. Taukopaikoilla ja muualla maskin käyttö on yhtiössämme pakollista.


Itsekin olen huomannut, että maski päässä näkökenttä ei ole ihan samanlainen kuin ilman maskia. Koskee tietenkin enemmän ns. lähinäköä eli jotain, joka on kirjaimellisesti nenän edessä. Ja kyllä tosiaan kauppareissun päätteeksi on vapauttava ja raitistava tunne, kun maskin voi ottaa pois.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Listaus julki: näin monta matkustajaa saa olla busseissa ja junissa pääkaupunkiseudulla
Rajoitus tulee voimaan lauantaina 27. maaliskuuta ja kestää 25. huhtikuuta saakka.
https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/5...2-b475849d0086

----------


## Rattivaunu

HSL etsii laaja-alaisia säästöjä talven 2021 - 22 bussiliikenteestä. Matkustajamäärät ovat pudoneet koronan takia, ja se näkyy taloudessakin. Linkin uutisessa valotetaan, millä periaatteella säästöjä pyritään saamaan aikaan.

----------


## tohpeeri

> HSL etsii laaja-alaisia säästöjä talven 2021 - 22 bussiliikenteestä. Matkustajamäärät ovat pudoneet koronan takia, ja se näkyy taloudessakin. Linkin uutisessa valotetaan, millä periaatteella säästöjä pyritään saamaan aikaan.


Ja kun tarpeeksi harvennetaan vuoroja niin matkustajamäärät vähenevät entisestään ja porukka siirtyy käyttämään omia autoja. Suuntaus on täysin väärä.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Ja kun tarpeeksi harvennetaan vuoroja niin matkustajamäärät vähenevät entisestään ja porukka siirtyy käyttämään omia autoja. Suuntaus on täysin väärä.


Suuntaus on väärä, mutta kannattaa pitää mielessä, että tuo 2 prosenttia on aika olematon määrä.

----------


## Jufo

Miksi vain 2% vähennys? Jos matkustajamäärät ovat nyt 40%-50% alemmat ja koronan jälkeenkin 20% alemmat niin vähennystarve olisi noin kymmenkertainen.

Todella monella linjalla voitaisiin ajaa keskipäivän vuorovälillä koko päivä eikä kalliita ruuhka-ajan lisäautopäiviä tarvittaisi. Se säästää enemmän kuin ruuhka-ajan ajallinen lyhentäminen.

----------


## kuukanko

Eiköhän liikennetarjonta seuraa aikanaan kysynnän perässä, kun pandemia on ohi eikä tarvitse enää miettiä turvavälejä joukkoliikenteessä.

Kokonaisuuden kannalta on erittäin myönteistä kehitystä, että etätyöt ovat vihdoin lyöneet läpi ja ihmisten liikkumistarve on vähentynyt. Sitä on povattu jo vuosikymmeniä, mutta nyt muutos on tapahtunut kertarysäyksellä. Kun liikkumistarve vähenee, niin silloin tietenkään ei pidä käyttää rahaa eikä lisätä ympäristön kuormitusta ajamalla ylimääräistä joukkoliikennettä.

Kun liikkumistarve kokonaisuutena vähenee, niin yksityisautoilun suhteellinen kilpailukyky tietysti kasvaa, koska ruuhkia on vähemmän ja pysäköintitilaa paremmin saatavilla. Joukkoliikenteessä taas tarjonta heikkenee matkustajamäärien vähentyessä eikä investointeja paremmin palveleviin joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin (esim. uudet raideyhteydet) kannata enää tehdä samassa mittakaavassa kuin ennen. Todennäköisesti kuitenkin yksityisautoilunkin määrä jää pienemmäksi kuin mitä se oli ennen pandemiaa.

----------


## j-lu

> Eiköhän liikennetarjonta seuraa aikanaan kysynnän perässä, kun pandemia on ohi eikä tarvitse enää miettiä turvavälejä joukkoliikenteessä.
> 
> Kokonaisuuden kannalta on erittäin myönteistä kehitystä, että etätyöt ovat vihdoin lyöneet läpi ja ihmisten liikkumistarve on vähentynyt. Sitä on povattu jo vuosikymmeniä, mutta nyt muutos on tapahtunut kertarysäyksellä. Kun liikkumistarve vähenee, niin silloin tietenkään ei pidä käyttää rahaa eikä lisätä ympäristön kuormitusta ajamalla ylimääräistä joukkoliikennettä.
> 
> Kun liikkumistarve kokonaisuutena vähenee, niin yksityisautoilun suhteellinen kilpailukyky tietysti kasvaa, koska ruuhkia on vähemmän ja pysäköintitilaa paremmin saatavilla. Joukkoliikenteessä taas tarjonta heikkenee matkustajamäärien vähentyessä eikä investointeja paremmin palveleviin joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin (esim. uudet raideyhteydet) kannata enää tehdä samassa mittakaavassa kuin ennen. Todennäköisesti kuitenkin yksityisautoilunkin määrä jää pienemmäksi kuin mitä se oli ennen pandemiaa.


Ehkä muutos ei kuitenkaan ole kovin radikaali. Etätyö on lopulta mahdollista vain osalle ihmisiä. Lisäksi vastapuolella on seudun väestömäärän kasvu ja lisääntyvä vapaa-ajan liikkuminen. 

Toimitilamarkkinoilla on tosin jo nähtävissä, että yritykset trimmaavat tilojaan tulevaisuutta silmällä pitäen. Se tarkoittaa lisääntyvää tarjontaa parhailla paikoilla, todennäköisesti myös hintojen laskua ajan mittaan. Lopulta parhaiden paikkojen toimitilojen käyttöasteet jäänevät korkeaksi, kyse on lähinnä siitä, että eri ihmiset käyttävät samoja tiloja eri päivinä. Ja vaikka kristallipallossa on toistaiseksi vielä vähän sameutta, niin näyttäisi siltä, että monessa motarin varren toimitilakeskittymässä laitetaan lopulta ovet säppiin, kun vuokra ei kata enää kiinteistön ylläpitoa. Nyt jo ollaan monessa paikassa kipurajoilla, pidetään mieluummin tilat tyhjänä ennen kuin mennään alle kympin neliövuokran.

Veikkaan, että keskittyminen iskee lujaa lopulta myös pksn mittakaavassa. Näivettyvien maakuntien lisäksi päästään päivittelemään näivettyviä aluekeskuksia.

----------


## Multsun poika

Tai sitten saadaan ihmetellä kukoistavia aluekeskuksia ja näivettynyttä Helsingin keskustaa. Keskustan elonmerkit ovat aika huonot. Oliko viimeksi Halosen vaateliike, joka ilmoitti sulkevansa Esplanadilla ja satsaavansa jatkossa Omenan ja Sellon kaltaisiin kauppakeskuksiin. Perustelu oli se, että on mentävä sinne missä ihmiset ovat. Perinteillä ei elä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ehkä muutos ei kuitenkaan ole kovin radikaali. Etätyö on lopulta mahdollista vain osalle ihmisiä. Lisäksi vastapuolella on seudun väestömäärän kasvu ja lisääntyvä vapaa-ajan liikkuminen.


Nyt n. 60% työvoimasta tekee etätöitä. Jos jatkossa tuosta osuudesta 30% työpäivistä tehdään etänä, tarkoittaa se 18% vähennystä työmatkaliikenteeseen, mikä on radikaali muutos. Käytännössä ruuhkat häviävät koko Suomesta, jos vähennys on noin iso. Lisääntyvä vapaa-ajan liikkuminen tulee enimmäkseen ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolelle.

Pääkaupunkiseudun kasvu ottaa tuon toki ajan kanssa kiinni.

----------


## Multsun poika

Mielenkiintoista on myös se, että jyrkkä raja etä- ja kiinteän työn välillä häviää. Saman päivän aikana saattaa olla molempia.

Ainakin omalla työpaikallani monet saattavat seurata vaikkapa aamun ensimmäisen kokouksen kotoa etänä ja lähteä sitten kymmenen jälkeen "ihmisten ilmoille" työpaikalle. Iltapäivällä sama toistuu. osan kohdalla: miksi odottaa neljän ruuhkaa, kun kotiin voi suunnata jo 13-15 välisenä aikana ja tehdä sitten etätöitä kotona loppupäivän.

----------


## j-lu

Olisin aika varovainen tekemään johtopäätöksiä vähittäiskaupan kuolonkorinoista. Se että espoolaiset eivät ole siirtyneet (vielä) ostamaan vaatteitaan netistä, ei tarkoita, että Halosen tai minkään muunkaan liikkeen tulevaisuudenäkymät olisivat Espoossa sen paremmat kuin hetkellisesti. 

Eniveis, pointti on se, että Kevalla on varaa laskea Halosen Espan tilojen vuokraa puoleen ja se on vielä kannattavaa toimintaa, mitä nyt taseessa näyttää huonolta. Jossain Espoon keskuksessa Espoon torilla aletaan olla pisteessä, että ei ole varaa tinkiä yhtään, vaan mieluummin ovet säppiin. Toimistotilojen osalta tilanne on vielä huonompi: Sinimäelle voi alkaa jo suunnitella hautakiveä ja asuintaloja, reilusti alle kympin neliövuokra, millä tiloja tällä hetkellä saa, on joko harrastustoimintaa tai rahanpesua.

Valkokaulusduunit tulevat keskittymään keskustaan ja parin metro- ja juna-aseman ympärille. Keilaniemi-Kalasatama-Pasila. Tikkurila-Aviapoliksella on saumoja, jos liikematkustamisella on.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:45 ----------




> Nyt n. 60% työvoimasta tekee etätöitä. Jos jatkossa tuosta osuudesta 30% työpäivistä tehdään etänä, tarkoittaa se 18% vähennystä työmatkaliikenteeseen, mikä on radikaali muutos. Käytännössä ruuhkat häviävät koko Suomesta, jos vähennys on noin iso. Lisääntyvä vapaa-ajan liikkuminen tulee enimmäkseen ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolelle.
> 
> Pääkaupunkiseudun kasvu ottaa tuon toki ajan kanssa kiinni.


Ennen koronaa viisi pinnaa kokonaistyömäärästä tehtiin etänä, viime kesänä, kun rajoituksia höllättiin, noin 20 pinnaa. Sittemmin taas ollut nousua. 

En saa mitenkään laskettua 18 prosentin vähennystä liikenteeseen, kunhan normaaliin palataan. Toki ruuhkahuippujen tasoittuminen merkitsee liikenteen kannalta enemmän kuin liikenteen kokonaismäärä.

----------


## samulih

Mutta hyvä muistaa että tulee muutoksia joita emme voi ennakoida, jos on aina kotona niin käy kaupassa päivällä jne tai vaikka yöllä. Samoin vaikka käy toimistolla ovat tunnit pienempiä ja siten liikkuu eri aikaan kun ennen jne. Se voi sitten muuttaa tarvetta eri liikenteelle mutta samalla vähentää painetta entiseen ruuhka-aikaan.

Itse näen että köyhät tässä kärsivät, tainnut aiemminkin sanoa. Siivojien ja muiden on pakko mennä töihin mutta voi olla että katoaa yhteydet.

----------


## canis lupus

> Olisin aika varovainen tekemään johtopäätöksiä vähittäiskaupan kuolonkorinoista. Se että espoolaiset eivät ole siirtyneet (vielä) ostamaan


Ja taas tämä Espoolaisten pilkkaaminen täällä nousee esiin. Näköjään muidenkin toimesta kuin erään nimeltämainitsemattoman toimesta...

----------


## j-lu

> Ja taas tämä Espoolaisten pilkkaaminen täällä nousee esiin. Näköjään muidenkin toimesta kuin erään nimeltämainitsemattoman toimesta...


Ei ole mitään pilkkaamista. Espoolaiset vaan eivät ole mitään edelläkävijöitä, mitä tulee kuluttamiseen. Kantakaupungin taloyhtiöissä pahvinkeräysrullakot ovat pidemmän aikaa olleet täynnä Zalandoa ja viimeisen vuoden myös K-kauppaa. Ei tarvitse ihmetellä, jos Halosella sakkaa ja ruuan nettikauppa breikkaa. Jos oman taloyhtiön pahvinkeräyksestä ei voi tehdä päätelmiä, suosittelen käymään Ruoholahden Citymarketissa ennen aamu ysiä. Tukossa, muttei asiakkaista, vaan tilausten keräilijöistä.

Sen sijaan ihmettelen, miten tietynmieliset ihmiset ovat jokaisesta keskustan vähittäiskaupan lopettamisesta julistamassa ydinkeskustan kuolemaa. Jos nyt eivät kiinteistöbisneksestä ymmärräkään, niin eivätkö he myöskään ymmärrä mitään maailman menosta? Kirjoittavat kuitenkin näitä mielipiteitään internettiin, joten ehkä ovat kuulleet nettikaupoistakin? Ja jos joskus kävisi tuolla isolla kirkolla, niin ehkä havaitsisi, että aina niihin tiloihin löytyy uusi vuokralainen. Ihme homma. Aleksi 13 ei mennyt säppiin, vaikka Aleksi 13 lopetti. Miten voi olla, miten kukaan haluaa yrittää mitään niinkin kalliissa tiloissa, kun espoolaiselle ostarille pääsisi miltei ilmaiseksi myymään tuotteitaan...

----------


## canis lupus

Mä hurautan autolla mielummin Leppävaarasta Kaareen tai Selloon ja otan tuotteen heti haltuun kun odotan 2 viikkoa jotain maksullista kotiinkuljetusta. Ei sillä ole kotipaikkakunnalla mitään tekemistä. Enkä ole Espoolainen alkujaan. Nurmijärven Klaukkalasta sensijaan

----------


## 8.6

> Ainakin omalla työpaikallani monet saattavat seurata vaikkapa aamun ensimmäisen kokouksen kotoa etänä ja lähteä sitten kymmenen jälkeen "ihmisten ilmoille" työpaikalle. Iltapäivällä sama toistuu. osan kohdalla: miksi odottaa neljän ruuhkaa, kun kotiin voi suunnata jo 13-15 välisenä aikana ja tehdä sitten etätöitä kotona loppupäivän.


Monien mielestä tuo luultavasti yhdistää etätyön ja paikan päällä työskentelyn huonot puolet. Perinteisen työn huonona puolena on työmatka ja etätyössä mm. yhteysongelmat. Joukkoliikenteellä, pyörällä eikä aina autollakaan tehtävä työmatka ei aina nopeudu, vaikka sen tekee ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella ja useimmiten nopeusetu on suhteellisen pieni.

----------


## 339-DF

Voiskohan kuitenkin olla sillä tavalla, että J-lu ja Canis ovat molemmat tahoillaan ihan oikeassa, me ihmiset kun emme ole kovin yhtenäinen joukko. Netistä tilaaminen on ilman muuta lisääntynyt valtavasti, ja varmasti viimeksi kuluneet 14 kuukautta ovat sitä kovasti kiihdyttäneet. Se ei silti merkitse sitä, etteikö olisi ihmisiä, jotka haluavat ostaa esimerkiksi vaatteita paikan päältä.

Helsingin keskusta kärsinee koronasta kauppakeskuksia enemmän ihan sen takia, että sinne pitäisi mennä joukkoliikenteellä, jota väki ei halua nyt käyttää, sillä pieneen, ahtaaseen tilaan meneminen ja siellä oleminen sellaisten ihmisten kanssa, joilla tilastollisest on vieläpä sitä koronaa paljon enemmän kuin keskivertokansalaisella, ei houkuttele. Joukkoliikennehän on ainakin pk-seudulla menettänyt pysyvänluonteisesti kymmeniä prosentteja matkustajamääristään, eikä tuo tunnu muuttuvan juuri mihinkään suuntaan, vaikka tautitilanne aaltoilee.

Samalla etätyöläisten ansiosta ruuhkat ovat käytännössä kadonneet ja minäkin olen lopettanut autoilun välttämisen iltaruuhkan aikaan, kun sitä iltaruuhkaa ei enää juurikaan ole. Siispä autolla helposti saavutettavaan kauppakeskukseen ja sen ilmaiseen parkkihalliin on sujuvampaa mennä kuin ennen, ja verrattuna Helsingin keskustaan tuo vaihtoehto tuntuu myös turvallisemmalta.

Mielenkiintoista tässä onkin nähdä, mitä syksyllä tapahtuu, kun arvatenkin kaikki halukkaat on rokotettu ja hallitus joutuu luopumaan rajoituksista. Kuinka moni autoilun makuun päässyt kakkosauton ostanut siirtyy takaisin joukkoliikenteeseen syksyllä 2021 tai syksyyn 2022 tai 2025 mennessä. Toistaiseksi Höseli ei ainakaan ole tehnyt mitään houkutellaakseen väkeä takaisin, pikemminkin päinvastoin. Tässä vaiheessa sitä voi vielä pitää vastuullisenakin, mutta syksyllä tilanne voi senkin osalta olla toinen.

----------


## tohpeeri

Välillä tuntuu, että poikittaislinjoilla matkustajien väheneminen on pienempää kuin keskustaan ajavilla linjoilla. Kyllä 550 ja 560 ajavat välillä tyhjänäkin mutta yleensä niissä on kuitenkin suhteelisen paljon porukkaa. Ja esim. 553K on viikonloppuina melkein yhtä suosittu linja kuin ennenkin ainakin määrätyillä osuuksilla.

----------


## j-lu

^^ Niin siis lähinnähän tuossa canis lupus vahvisti pointtini: espoolaiset eivät ole mitään kuluttamisen edelläkävijöitä ja kyllä Halonenkin jonkun vuoden kauppakeskusmyymälöillä kelluu.

Toinen juttu sitten se, että kuinka kauan on mahdollista hurautella kauppakeskukseen ostoksille, kuinka kauan ihmisiä päästetään valikoimaan elintarvikkeita itse kauppojen käytäville, se kun on valtavan tehotonta, vaikka tavallaankin onkin kaupan näkökulmasta ilmaista työtä. Kauppa itse kuitenkin joutuu näkemään aika paljon vaivaa tuotteiden hyllyttämiseen ja myymälän pitämiseen siistinä, tilaakin pitää olla aika paljon enemmän pelkästään asiakkaiden vuoksi verrattuna vaihtoehtoon jossa työntekijät tai robotit tekisivät keräilyn varastosta. Suomeen on tuloillaan ensimmäinen myymälätön, pelkästään verkossa toimiva päivittäistavarakauppa. Kuinka hyvää laatua ja mihin hintaan se pystyy tarjoamaan? 

Kyllä varmasti oli aikanaan niitäkin, jotka eivät olisi halunneet luopua maitokaupoista ja oman pullon täytättämisestä, mutta sitä päätöstä ei jätetty kuluttajille. Aivan samoin voi käydä nytkin. Syntyy tehokkaampi tapa saattaa maito kuluttajan jääkaappiin ja muut tavat kuolevat. 

Mutta kuinka tahansa käykään, mietitään mitä tahansa kehityskulkuja, niin parhaiten saavutettavissa olevat paikat ja kiinteistöt ovat parhaiten saavutettavissa ja niille tuppaa löytymään käyttöä. Joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus saa kutistua aika paljon ja Kaivokatu on silti edelleen huomattavasti helpommin saavutettava paikka suuremmalle osalle seudun väestöstä kuin esim. Jumbo, ihan jos siksi, että 150K ihmistä asuu parin kilometrin kävelyn tai pyöräilyn päässä Kaivokadusta.

----------


## tkp

Eilisessä kymmenen uutisissa kerrottiin että linja-autoalalla oltaisiin vältetty konkurssit valtion myöntämien koronatukien ansioista. Sikäli harhaanjohtava uutinen että heti tulee mieleen mm. Töysän Linjan konkurssi ja Interkuljetus jota verottaja hakee konkurssiin.

https://www.mtv.fi/sarja/kymmenen-uu...teesta-1493860

----------


## Zambo

> Eilisessä kymmenen uutisissa kerrottiin että linja-autoalalla oltaisiin vältetty konkurssit valtion myöntämien koronatukien ansioista. Sikäli harhaanjohtava uutinen että heti tulee mieleen mm. Töysän Linjan konkurssi ja Interkuljetus jota verottaja hakee konkurssiin.
> 
> https://www.mtv.fi/sarja/kymmenen-uu...teesta-1493860


Koronan vaikutuksia ei ole vielä nähty. Käsittääkseni monilla firmoilla katkolla olleet autojen rahoitussopimukset ovat vasta lähteneet pyörimään tai ovat vieläkin odottamassa aikaa parempaa, joten edelleen maksellaan vain korkoja. Sitten kun koronan aikana piikkiin jääneet rahoitukset saa maksettua, voidaan todeta koronan vaikutuksen olevan ohi. 

Ainakin yksi rahoitusyhtiö ei ole halunnut pidentää maksuaikaa, vaan rästissä olevat maksuerät jaetaan loppuihin maksueriin. Kuukausisummat voivat olla sitten kohtuulliset isoja, jos 1,5 vuoden maksut jyvitetään normilyhennyksen päälle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Koronan vaikutuksia ei ole vielä nähty.


Ei todellakaan. MTV on tehnyt nettiuutisenkin tuosta eilisestä uutisesta, joka käsittelee kaukoliikenteen matkustajakatoa. Uutisessa VR:kin kertoo tilanteen olevan heikko, mutta kaukoliikenteessä moni bussifirma oli ahdingossa jo ennen koronaa.

Kaiken kaikkiaan joukkoliikenteessä on vielä edessä ainakin:
lainojen maksu. Moni yritys (ja myös HSL) sinnitteli korona-ajan ottamalla uutta lainaa ja/tai siirtämällä vanhojen maksuapysyvä matkustajamäärien väheneminen (etätyöt). Markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä se iski jo. Sopimusliikenteessä vanhoista sopimuksista vähennetään liikennettä, mikä heikentää niiden kannattavuutta. Kaupunkiliikenteen kannattavuus heikkenee yleisesti, koska matkustaminen vähenee epätasaisesti eri viikonpäivinä (maanantaisin ja perjantaisin käydään toimistolla vähemmän), mutta kaluston määrä (ja varikkokapasiteetti) täytyy kuitenkin mitoittaa vilkkaimman viikonpäivän mukaantyövoimapula. Elvytys on ylikuumentanut talouden ja työvoimapula on iskenyt. Lomautetut bussinkuljettajat ovat todennäköisesti löytäneet muita töitä, mutta kertovat sen työnantajalle vasta kun lomautus päättyisi. Bussinkuljettajista on aiemminkin ollut pulaa korkeasuhdanteiden aikana

----------


## JT

Mutta onko lipputulojen väheneminen suoraan verrannollinen matkustusmäärien vähentymiseen? Kaupunkiliikenteen osalta saatetaan edelleen hankkia (samanhintaisia) kausilippuja, mutta niillä vaan tehdään matkoja vähemmän kun käynnit työpaikoilla vähenee.

----------


## Zambo

> [*]pysyvä matkustajamäärien väheneminen (etätyöt). Markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä se iski jo. Sopimusliikenteessä vanhoista sopimuksista vähennetään liikennettä, mikä heikentää niiden kannattavuutta. Kaupunkiliikenteen kannattavuus heikkenee yleisesti, koska matkustaminen vähenee epätasaisesti eri viikonpäivinä (maanantaisin ja perjantaisin käydään toimistolla vähemmän), mutta kaluston määrä (ja varikkokapasiteetti) täytyy kuitenkin mitoittaa vilkkaimman viikonpäivän mukaan


Toimijoiden pitää myös pystyä uudistumaan ja tuoda myyntiin uutta kysyntää vastaavia joustavia lipputuotteita. Yritin eilen ostaa lapsilleni HSL:n kausiliput 22.12 saakka, kun joululoma alkaa. No eipä onnistunut, vaihtoehdot oli 30 ja 60 päivää (olisi pitänyt alalla toimivana toki muistaa), pidempi kausi olisi loppunut juuri silloin kun joululoma loppuu. Pojalle oli pakko ostaa 30 pv, että voi kulkea työharjoitteluun, tytölle latasin 20 vararahaa ja kuskaan autolla kouluun samalla kun menen töihin. Vanhalla joustavalla tavalla olisin ostanut lippuja yhteensä 88 päivää, uudella tavalla ostin 30 päivää+20.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Toimijoiden pitää myös pystyä uudistumaan ja tuoda myyntiin uutta kysyntää vastaavia joustavia lipputuotteita. Yritin eilen ostaa lapsilleni HSL:n kausiliput 22.12 saakka, kun joululoma alkaa. No eipä onnistunut, vaihtoehdot oli 30 ja 60 päivää (olisi pitänyt alalla toimivana toki muistaa), pidempi kausi olisi loppunut juuri silloin kun joululoma loppuu. Pojalle oli pakko ostaa 30 pv, että voi kulkea työharjoitteluun, tytölle latasin 20 vararahaa ja kuskaan autolla kouluun samalla kun menen töihin. Vanhalla joustavalla tavalla olisin ostanut lippuja yhteensä 88 päivää, uudella tavalla ostin 30 päivää+20.


Etkö olisi voinut ostaa 30+14 päivää?

----------


## Zambo

> Etkö olisi voinut ostaa 30+14 päivää?


Ilmeisesti olisin  :Smile:  Myyjä tarjosi vaihtoehdoksi 30 tai 60 päivää.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Ilmeisesti olisin  Myyjä tarjosi vaihtoehdoksi 30 tai 60 päivää.


Saattaa liittyä siihen että muistaakseni 30-360 päivää ovat nimeltään kausilippuja ja 1-14 päivää ovat nimeltään vuorokausilippuja. Voisikohan tuon tehdä vielä monimutkaisemmaksi....

----------


## pehkonen

> Saattaa liittyä siihen että muistaakseni 30-360 päivää ovat nimeltään kausilippuja ja 1-14 päivää ovat nimeltään vuorokausilippuja. Voisikohan tuon tehdä vielä monimutkaisemmaksi....


Varmaankin olisi ensin pitänyt ostaa kautta 30 päivää (1. osto) ja sitten 14 vuorokausilippua (2. osto). Näin siis tulee maksettavaksi 2 ostopalkkiota tai vaihtoehtoisesti 2 tilisiirtoa HSL-portaalissa, jossa voi ladata myös perheenjäsenten kortteja.

----------


## Knightrider

HSL:n hinnoittelu on myöskin rakennettu niin, että hintojen koronakorotuksia on leivottu erityisesti alle 30 päivän lippuihin. Näin ollaan saatu korotukset vaikuttamaan maltillisemmilta, kun tiedotuksessa on tarkoituksellisesti keskitytty 30 vrk kauden hinnan vertailuun. Kyse ei ole mistään pienistä korotuksista, vaan päiväkohtainen hinta on nyt esim. 7 vrk kaudessa +119 % ja 14 vrk kaudessa +60 % verrattuna kuukausilipun päivähintaan. Erot kasvavat vielä suuremmiksi, jos vertaa säästölippuun.

Esimerkkejä HSL:n AB-(vuoro)kausilippujen hinnastosta:
7 vrk 32 (vrt. kuukausilippuun -77% käyttöaikaa, -49% hintaa) 
10 vrk 44 (vrt. kuukausilippuun -66% käyttöaikaa, -30% hintaa) 
14 vrk 47,10 (vrt. kuukausilippuun -53% käyttöaikaa, -25% hintaa) 
16 vrk 59,10 (vrt. kuukausilippuun -47% käyttöaikaa, -6% hintaa) 

Yli 16 vuorokausiliput tulevat jo kalliimmaksi kuin kuukausilippu, joten vaikkapa 17 päivän kautta haluaville ei ole käytännössä tarjolla mitään lipputuotetta, vaan on maksettava koko kuukausi. Todella epäsopivat lipputuotteet nykypäivän joustaviin matkustustarpeisiin.

----------


## EVhki

> Yli 16 vuorokausiliput tulevat jo kalliimmaksi kuin kuukausilippu, joten vaikkapa 17 päivän kautta haluaville ei ole käytännössä tarjolla mitään lipputuotetta, vaan on maksettava koko kuukausi. Todella epäsopivat lipputuotteet nykypäivän joustaviin matkustustarpeisiin.


Jos yhtään lämmittää mieltä, niin kausilippujen hintoja korotetaan vuodenvaihteessa:




> HSL korottaa AB-, BC-, CD- ja D-kausilippujen hintoja vuodenvaihteessa. Korotukset suunnataan taas lyhyisiin matkoihin, sillä pitkien matkojen tekeminen on vähentynyt eniten, eikä hinnankorotuksilla haluta vähentää niitä entisestään. Korotuksen suuruus on 2,603,30 euroa kuukaudessa.

----------


## Minä vain

Nähdäkseni pakko määritellä etukäteen kausilipun päivät on menneen maailman jäänne. Ennen digitalisaatiota vaihtoehtoina on ollut jonkinlainen sarjalippu, johon laite tai henkilökunta lyö leiman jokaisen matkan alkaessa, ja pahvinen kausilippu, johon on etukäteen painettu ajanjakso, jolloin se on voimassa. 

Nämä on siirretty sellaisenaan matkakorttijärjestelmään, mutta ei ole mitään syytä, miksi tulisi olla vain nämä kaksi lipputyyppiä. Jos joka tapauksessa matkustaa joka päivä, on hyvä olla tarjolla nykyisen tyyppinen kausilippu, jotta ei tarvitse näyttää turhaan koko ajan lippua liikennevälineissä, joissa on avorahastus, mutta epävarmemmille tapauksille voi olla tarjolla tuotteita, jossa säännöllisestä matkustamisesta saa alennusta ilman että tarvitsee sitoutua etukäteen, kun ei tosiaan ole pahvikorttia, jossa olisi musteella voimassaoloaika.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Toinen juttu sitten se, että kuinka kauan on mahdollista hurautella kauppakeskukseen ostoksille, kuinka kauan ihmisiä päästetään valikoimaan elintarvikkeita itse kauppojen käytäville, se kun on valtavan tehotonta, vaikka tavallaankin onkin kaupan näkökulmasta ilmaista työtä. Kauppa itse kuitenkin joutuu näkemään aika paljon vaivaa tuotteiden hyllyttämiseen ja myymälän pitämiseen siistinä, tilaakin pitää olla aika paljon enemmän pelkästään asiakkaiden vuoksi verrattuna vaihtoehtoon jossa työntekijät tai robotit tekisivät keräilyn varastosta. Suomeen on tuloillaan ensimmäinen myymälätön, pelkästään verkossa toimiva päivittäistavarakauppa. Kuinka hyvää laatua ja mihin hintaan se pystyy tarjoamaan? 
> 
> Kyllä varmasti oli aikanaan niitäkin, jotka eivät olisi halunneet luopua maitokaupoista ja oman pullon täytättämisestä, mutta sitä päätöstä ei jätetty kuluttajille. Aivan samoin voi käydä nytkin. Syntyy tehokkaampi tapa saattaa maito kuluttajan jääkaappiin ja muut tavat kuolevat.



Niin kaukan kun robotti ei  esim. haista pilaantunutta tuotetta, on ihmisen oltava paikanpäällä, ja liikuttava tekemään se työ, asui se sitten missä vaan, ne varastot tuppaa olemaan kaukana normaalista asutuksesta.  

Toinen on tuo robotti ei tosiaan erota pilaantunutta tuotetta hyvästä, sen joutuu kokeilemaan käsin ( noh, hanskat kädessä ) ihan ihminen, Sitä tehdään para-aikaa esim. Sipoossa. 
Ei se posti sieltä lentokoneesta vielä itse tule ulos, jonkun se täytyy käsin siirtää hihnalle, että homma rokkaa. odotellaan toki uudempia koneita, jossa olis rullat, ja modernit rahtikontit. siihen asti ainakin tavara liikku puhtaasti lihasvoimalla, ja sitä lihasvoimaa kuljettamaan tarvitaan jotain muuta, oli se sitten auto, tai julkinen liikenne. (t: logistikkassa vahvasti työnperässä juokseva)

----------


## Hape

Tämän vuoden alusta kallistui kolmen kuukauden AB-lippu noin 30 , aika lyheni 90 päivään. Yhteispalvelupisteen virkailija puhui jostakin harmonisoinnista, että lipun hinta pitäisi olla kaikilla ostotavoilla sama. Nyt pitää suunnitella loma-ajan matkustelu huolella, että ei tulisi turhaan maksettuja päiviä.  Samaan aikaan Föli (=Turun seudullinen joukkoliikenneorganisaatio) aloitti lippukauden vapaan pituuden myynnin. Ihmettelen kovasti tätä HSL'n byrokraattisuuden ja joustamattomuuden kasvua.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ihmettelen kovasti tätä HSL'n byrokraattisuuden ja joustamattomuuden kasvua.


Se on varmaan sitä asiakaslähtöisyyttä.

----------


## EVhki

> Tämän vuoden alusta kallistui kolmen kuukauden AB-lippu noin 30 , aika lyheni 90 päivään.


Ja lisää kallistuu ensi vuodeksi, jos on tieto mennyt ohi.

----------


## samulih

> Se on varmaan sitä asiakaslähtöisyyttä.


Voi myös olla että ei ole järjestelmässä sellaista mahdollisuutta, tähän olen törmännyt kaupungin toisessa järjestelmässä, mutta tiedä häntä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Voi myös olla että ei ole järjestelmässä sellaista mahdollisuutta, tähän olen törmännyt kaupungin toisessa järjestelmässä, mutta tiedä häntä.


Näinhän meille usein kerrotaan. Että vaikka tietokone onkin hirvittävän viisas ja fiksu, ja paljon parempi kuin ihminen, niin loppujen lopuksi se on kaavoihinsa kangistunut ja tyhmä kuin saapas, kun sitten päästään käytäntöön. Kaikkein hassuinta on, että kun järjestelmiä uusitaan, niin niillä on tapana muuttua vielä aiempaa tyhmemmiksi, yksinkertaisemmiksi ja vähemmän joustavammiksi, jolloin aiemmin mahdollisetkin asiat muuttuvat yhtäkkiä vallan mahdottomiksi  juuri päinvastoin kuin mitä tällainen tavallinen ihminen kuvittelisi.

----------


## Hape

Välillä on tunne että päättäjät eivät kuuntele asiakkaita, vaan tekevät päätöksensä sen mukaan mitä heidän mielestään tuntuu hienoimmalta. Tuntuu kuin en olisi asiakas vaan hallintoalamainen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

HSL:n sivujen (jotka jälleen toimivat yli tunnin katkon jälkeen) mukaan useita bussilähtöjä on tänään (31.12.2021) peruttu varsin monella linjalla. Syynä taitaa pääosin olla kuljettajien sairastuminen covidiin?

----------


## bussitietäjä

Omikron kaataa bussikuskeja ennennäkemättömällä tavalla: Nyt se raja on ylitetty
https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008516440.html

----------


## 339-DF

> Omikron kaataa bussikuskeja ennennäkemättömällä tavalla: Nyt se raja on ylitetty
> https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008516440.html


Eikö bussikuskit yski hihaan ja pese käsiä?

----------


## Eppu

> Omikron kaataa bussikuskeja ennennäkemättömällä tavalla: Nyt se raja on ylitetty
> https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008516440.html


Jaa, eikö se rokote toimikaan? 😁

----------


## 339-DF

> Jaa, eikö se rokote toimikaan? 😁


Bussikuskien demografnen profiili ei noin varsinaisesti ole sieltä rokoteinnokkaimmasta päästä.

----------


## zige94

> Jaa, eikö se rokote toimikaan? 😁


Eihän rokotteen ole luvattu 100% estävän koronaa missään vaiheessa. Sen on luvattu pienentävän koronan oireita, jota se tutkitusti tekeekin. Omikronin osalta sanottiin et vaatii 3 annosta, mitä suurimmalla osalla suomalaisista ei vielä ole kun vasta vanhuksille ja riskiryhmäläisille ehdittiin jakaa kolmannet ennen kuin omikroni valtasi suomen. Itsellä on koronapiikki erittäin todennäköisesti estänyt elokuussa tartunnan, vaikka saman katon alla asuvalla oli positiivinen koronatesti. Nyt olen ollut reilun viikon kipeä, flunssan oireet, jotka sopivat myös omikroniin. Varmaksi en tiedä, kun testiin ei pääse mutta tuntunut ihan perus flunssalta vaan, pitkältä sellaiselta tosin. Kuinka paljon sitten 3 piikillä on ollut vaikutusta asiaan? Mahdotonta tietää.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Eikö bussikuskit yski hihaan ja pese käsiä?


Tarttuu enemmän hengityksen myötä. Ei auta, vaikka kuinka käsiään pesee.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarttuu enemmän hengityksen myötä. Ei auta, vaikka kuinka käsiään pesee.


Näinhän se on. Tarkoitus oli lähinnä kettuilla THL:n ohjeille, jotka ovat huono vitsi. Olin kirjoittamassa myös lipunmyynnin lopettamisesta busseissa koronan varjolla ja vähän muustakin, muuten viitsinyt.

Toivotaan, että lievä omikron kiertää nyt tehokkaasti läpi Suomen, syrjäyttäen deltan, hallituksen touhuista huolimatta, niin ollaan maaliskuussa sitten post-covid-tilanteessa.

----------


## vristo

> Bussikuskien demografnen profiili ei noin varsinaisesti ole sieltä rokoteinnokkaimmasta päästä.


Onko sulla jotain todellista tietoa tällaisesta möläytyksestä? 

En tiedä, sun sutkautukset kyllä pistävät ihan ****ttamaan ajoittain.

Meillähän on puhuttu kokoajan paremmista toimista koronaa vastaan, mutta HSL:n mielestä ei ole ollut tarpeen. Esimerkiksi bussiessa kaikista ovista sisään ja ulos on yksi niistä.

----------


## jodo

> Onko sulla jotain todellista tietoa tällaisesta möläytyksestä? 
> 
> En tiedä, sun sutkautukset kyllä pistävät ihan ****ttamaan ajoittain.
> 
> Meillähän on puhuttu kokoajan paremmista toimista koronaa vastaan, mutta HSL:n mielestä ei ole ollut tarpeen. Esimerkiksi bussiessa kaikista ovista sisään ja ulos on yksi niistä.


Onhan se ihan tutkittu juttu ettei mamut ja kouluttamattomat ole kovin innokkaita rokottautumaan.

----------


## tkp

> Meillähän on puhuttu kokoajan paremmista toimista koronaa vastaan, mutta HSL:n mielestä ei ole ollut tarpeen. Esimerkiksi bussiessa kaikista ovista sisään ja ulos on yksi niistä.


Jyväskylässä otettiin taas etummaiset penkkirivit pois käytöstä jotta kuljettajien ja matkustajien välille saadaan enemmän välimatkaa https://www.facebook.com/linkkijyvas...20980673541780

Esim. Tampereella nysse on ottanut etummaiset penkkirivit uudelleen käyttöön ja todennut ettei penkkien poisottaminen käytöstä ole tarpeen...

----------


## 339-DF

> Jyväskylässä otettiin taas etummaiset penkkirivit pois käytöstä jotta kuljettajien ja matkustajien välille saadaan enemmän välimatkaa https://www.facebook.com/linkkijyvas...20980673541780
> 
> Esim. Tampereella nysse on ottanut etummaiset penkkirivit uudelleen käyttöön ja todennut ettei penkkien poisottaminen käytöstä ole tarpeen...


Tuo on kaikki pelkkää teatteria, jolla ei ole oikeasti mitään merkitystä viruksen leviämisen kannalta. Todennäköistä on myös, että kuljettajat ovat saaneet sen tartunnan kotoa, tiiviistä ystäväpiiristä, moskeijasta tai ahtaasta ruokakaupasta. Eivät pleksein suojatusta ohjaamosta, jonka luona ei seiso kukaan hönkimässä.




> Onko sulla jotain todellista tietoa tällaisesta möläytyksestä? 
> 
> En tiedä, sun sutkautukset kyllä pistävät ihan ****ttamaan ajoittain.


Ei pidä provosoitua, kun provosoidaan. Mutta jos kryptiset demorafiavihjailut ei mene perille, niin ollaan nyt sitten epäkorrekteja ja sanotaan suoraan. Saattaa se korona sullakin olla, mutta epätodennäköisemmin, ja jotta ei tule väärinkäsitystä, niin sä et ole sitä demografiaa josta yllä puhuin.

Aloitetaan vaikka siitä, että katsot duunissa ympärillesi ja pohdit työkavereittesi etnistä taustaa. Taitaa olla aika paljon mamuja Lähi-idästä ja Afrikasta, eikö vain? Ainakin joillain poliitikoilla on tapana käyttää sellaisia puheenvuoroja, jossa todetaan, että maahanmuuttoa ei pidä vastustaa, koska jos somalialaiset lähtisivät kotiin, niin Stadin bussit ei kulkisi. Ei provosoiduta enempää poliitikkojen hassuista heitoista, mutta ehkä ollaan yhtä mieltä siitä, että bussinkuljettajan ammatista on tullut yksi niistä, joissa mamujen osuus on huomattavan suuri (ainakin täällä pk-seudulla).

En suoraan muista, onko HUS paljastanut, miten suuri osa sairaalapotilaista on vieraskielisiä, mistä on tullut uusi, ainakin vielä toistaiseksi poliittisesti korrekti termi ei-valkoisile ei-kristityille mamuille koronayhteydessä. Varsinais-Suomesta tällainen tieto oli uutisissa, luku oli 80 % joskus lokakuussa. Se on aika uskomaton. Korona on suorastaan rasistinen virus, tarttuu ihonvärin perusteella, jos vähän oiotaan mutkia. Ihan näin yksinkertaista se ei ole, mutta totta on, että nimenomaan vakava korona ja D-vitamiinipuutos liittyvät hyvin kiinteästi yhteen. Sairaalahoitoon päätyvillä koronapotilailla on käsittääkseni (lähes?) kaikilla aivan liian alhaiset D-vitamiinitasot. Jos olisin imaami, käskisin omieni syödä D-vitamiinilisää. Jopa HUS on antanut rasistisen suosituksen, jossa siis suoraan sanotaan, että mitä tummempi ihonväri, sitä enemmän täällä pimeässä Pohjolassa sitä D-vitamiinia tarvitaan, sillä se tumma iho ja peittävä vaatetus, estävät D:n imeytymistä niin tehokkaasti. Pimeänä vuodenaikana meillä kaikilla on D:stä puutetta, mutta mitä tummempi iho, sitä pahempi puute.

Sitten voidaan miettiä sitä, missä korona riehuu ja miksi. Itä-Helsingin mamuvaltaisissa lähiöissä. Viikosta, kuukaudesta ja nyt jo vuodesta toiseen Helsingin koronailmaantuvuuskartta korreloi hämmentävän hyvin vieraskielisten osuutta kuvaavan kartan kanssa. On siellä ajoittain poikkeuksiakin, eikä se tarkoita, että jokaisella somalilla on korona eikä sitä, että Eiran suomenruotsalainen ei voisi saada koronaa, mutta ilmaantuvuusluvuissa on huikeat erot.

Maaliskuussa 2021 olen merkinnyt jostain uutisesta muistiin, että koronatartuntojen ilmaantuvuusluku oli Helsingissä 408 sataatuhatta asukasta kohti 14 vrk aikana. Tartunnoista 39 % oli vieraskielisillä, mistä saatiin laskemalla ilmaantuvuusluvuksi suomen/ruotsinkielisille 298 ja vieraskielisille 964. Tuo on jo vanha tieto, mutta epäilisin että suhde voi edelleen olla samaa luokkaa, miksipä ei olisi.

Rokoteinnokkuudesta vieraskielisten keskuudessa on uutisoitu jo vaikka kuinka paljon. Jopa sitä myöten, että lähihoitajien liitto piti rokotepakkoa huonona juttuna, koska puheenjohtajan mukaan lähihoitajissa on niin paljon rokotevastaisia ulkomaalaisia. Vieraskielisten rokotevastaisuutta on selitetty mediassa taikauskolla ja viranomaisvastaisuudella. Minä en syitä tiedä, enkä ole tilastoja nähnyt, mutta laajalti tunnutaan pitävän yleisenä totuutena sitä, että Lähi-idästä ja Afrikasta tulleet eivät halua rokotteita ottaa. Tässä pikaisella googlauksella yksi IS:n uutinen, näitä löytyy todella helposti lisää, kun kirjoittaa googleem esim. vieraskieliset eivät halua rokotteita: https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008328212.html

Eli kryptinen sutkautukseni oli kyllä ihan harkittu, ja ainakin omasta mielestäni hyvin perusteltu.

Tiivistäen:
1) Keskimääräinen bussikuski on todennäköisemmin rokottamaton kuin keskimääräinen pääkaupunkiseutulainen.
2) Keskimääräinen bussikuski sairastaa todennäköisemmin oireellisen ja vakavaoireisen koronan kuin keskimääräinen pääkaupunkiseutulainen.
3) Bussikuskien ilmaantuvuusluku on todennäköisesti huomattavasti korkeampi kuin kaikkien pääkaupunkiseutulaisten, eikä se johdu ammatista vaan muista taustatekijöistä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tuo on kaikki pelkkää teatteria, jolla ei ole oikeasti mitään merkitystä viruksen leviämisen kannalta. Todennäköistä on myös, että kuljettajat ovat saaneet sen tartunnan kotoa, tiiviistä ystäväpiiristä, moskeijasta tai ahtaasta ruokakaupasta. Eivät pleksein suojatusta ohjaamosta, jonka luona ei seiso kukaan hönkimässä.
> 
> 
> 
> Ei pidä provosoitua, kun provosoidaan. Mutta jos kryptiset demorafiavihjailut ei mene perille, niin ollaan nyt sitten epäkorrekteja ja sanotaan suoraan. Saattaa se korona sullakin olla, mutta epätodennäköisemmin, ja jotta ei tule väärinkäsitystä, niin sä et ole sitä demografiaa josta yllä puhuin.
> 
> Aloitetaan vaikka siitä, että katsot duunissa ympärillesi ja pohdit työkavereittesi etnistä taustaa. Taitaa olla aika paljon mamuja Lähi-idästä ja Afrikasta, eikö vain? Ainakin joillain poliitikoilla on tapana käyttää sellaisia puheenvuoroja, jossa todetaan, että maahanmuuttoa ei pidä vastustaa, koska jos somalialaiset lähtisivät kotiin, niin Stadin bussit ei kulkisi. Ei provosoiduta enempää poliitikkojen hassuista heitoista, mutta ehkä ollaan yhtä mieltä siitä, että bussinkuljettajan ammatista on tullut yksi niistä, joissa mamujen osuus on huomattavan suuri (ainakin täällä pk-seudulla).
> 
> En suoraan muista, onko HUS paljastanut, miten suuri osa sairaalapotilaista on vieraskielisiä, mistä on tullut uusi, ainakin vielä toistaiseksi poliittisesti korrekti termi ei-valkoisile ei-kristityille mamuille koronayhteydessä. Varsinais-Suomesta tällainen tieto oli uutisissa, luku oli 80 % joskus lokakuussa. Se on aika uskomaton. Korona on suorastaan rasistinen virus, tarttuu ihonvärin perusteella, jos vähän oiotaan mutkia. Ihan näin yksinkertaista se ei ole, mutta totta on, että nimenomaan vakava korona ja D-vitamiinipuutos liittyvät hyvin kiinteästi yhteen. Sairaalahoitoon päätyvillä koronapotilailla on käsittääkseni (lähes?) kaikilla aivan liian alhaiset D-vitamiinitasot. Jos olisin imaami, käskisin omieni syödä D-vitamiinilisää. Jopa HUS on antanut rasistisen suosituksen, jossa siis suoraan sanotaan, että mitä tummempi ihonväri, sitä enemmän täällä pimeässä Pohjolassa sitä D-vitamiinia tarvitaan, sillä se tumma iho ja peittävä vaatetus, estävät D:n imeytymistä niin tehokkaasti. Pimeänä vuodenaikana meillä kaikilla on D:stä puutetta, mutta mitä tummempi iho, sitä pahempi puute.
> ...


Ikävä kyllä, tämä virus ei katso ikään, sukupuoleen, uskontoon tai äidinkieleen. Aivan yhtähyvin ja/tai todennäköisesti voi siis "valkoinen kokolihaa syövä h***henkilö" sairastua tautiin, kuin "laktovegaanihipsteri" tai ratikkafani. 

Rokoitevastaisilla on myös ns. totuus, kuten eräällä poliittisella liikkeellä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ikävä kyllä, tämä virus ei katso ikään, sukupuoleen, uskontoon tai äidinkieleen.


Tilastot eivät tätä väitettä ikävä kyllä tue.




> Aivan yhtähyvin ja/tai todennäköisesti voi siis "valkoinen kokolihaa syövä h***henkilö" sairastua tautiin, kuin "laktovegaanihipsteri" tai ratikkafani.


Tämä on totta, mutta ihan eri asia kuin tuo ylempi väite. "Todennäköisen" osalta totta, jos vakioidaan käytös.

----------


## Salomaa

Kirjoittajan pyrkimyksista asialliseen tekstiin kertoo jotain "mamu"-sanan käyttö. Jos on  tiettyjä asenteita, niin sitten pyritään hakemaan niille vahvistusta. 

Itse käyn keikalla potilaiden ja tukea tarvitsevien asukkaiden keskuudessa. Palkanmaksaja haluaa meiltä todistuksen lähiaikoina rokotussarjasta. Tämä on täysin johdonmukaista. Näin pitäisi olla myös joukkoliikenteen kuljettajien keskuudessa. Mutta en tiedä miten tämä asia joukkoliikenteessä tällä hetkellä on hoidettu. Antaa ammattikuljettajien kertoa.

Julkisessa keskustelussa sanojen "rokotetut" ja "rokottamattomat" -sanojen käyttö on perusteltua, koska kyseessä on vakava terveydenhoidollinen kysymys. Toisaalta rokotusten hyöty on kiistattomasti perusteltu.

----------


## vristo

> Ei pidä provosoitua, kun provosoidaan...
> 
> ... Taitaa olla aika paljon mamuja Lähi-idästä ja Afrikasta,...


Nyt on kyllä niin vastenmielistä tekstiä työkavereistani, että tunnen ihan fyysistä pahoinvointia siitä.

Olet, ideologinesi, selvästi syntynyt väärälle aikakaudelle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kirjoittajan pyrkimyksista asialliseen tekstiin kertoo jotain "mamu"-sanan käyttö.


Onkohan Salomaalla senat sakasin? _Mamu_ on lyhenne sanasta _maahanmuuttaja_. Neutraali termi, jota ainakin minun tuntemani mamut itsekin mielellään käyttävät.

Sitten on tätä muistuttava _matu_, jolle esim. urbaani sanakirja antaa merkitykseksi maahantunkeutuja, ja sehän on värittynyt ja asenteellinen sana, joka ei tämäntyyppiseen asiakeskusteluun kuuluisi. Sekoitiko nämä?




> Itse käyn keikalla potilaiden ja tukea tarvitsevien asukkaiden keskuudessa. Palkanmaksaja haluaa meiltä todistuksen lähiaikoina rokotussarjasta. Tämä on täysin johdonmukaista.


Mutta täysin laitonta vielä  kohta sitten toki laillista. Nämä erilaiset säännöt ovat kyllä tosi vaikeita niillekin, jotka ovat niiden kanssa päivittäin tekemisissä. Lensin tänään Suomeen, ja lähtökentällä vaadittiin rokotustodistusta, vaikka Finnair ja Suomi eivät sitä Suomen kansalaiselta vaadi. Ihmettelin tätä aikani ja mietin, pitäiskö vängätä vastaan ja vastanottaa hotelliyö ja 400 euron korvaus Finnairilta siitä, että eivät päästä koneeseen, mutta lopulta sitten näytin sen proopuskan, kun pääsin helpommalla ja olin jo hyvän aikaa ollut reissussa, niin onhan se kiva tulla taas kotiinkin.




> Nyt on kyllä niin vastenmielistä tekstiä työkavereistani, että tunnen ihan fyysistä pahoinvointia siitä.
> 
> Olet, ideologinesi, selvästi syntynyt väärälle aikakaudelle.


Jos tunnet fyysistä pahoinvointia Afrikasta ja Lähi-idästä kotoisin olevista ihmisistä, niin minun on tietysti vaikea tehdä sille asialle mitään, mutta eikö se vaikeuta toimimista tuossa sun työympäristössä?

Jos yllä olevassa vastauksessani oli jotain, jota pidät epätotena, veisi varmasti keskustelua eteenpäin, jos kertoisit niistä. Minun nähdäkseni nuo ovat kaikki sellaisia asioita, joita on vatvottu Hesarissa, Iltalehdessä ja YLE:n sivuilla jo moneen kertaan.

----------


## vristo

> Jos tunnet fyysistä pahoinvointia...?


Tunnen fyysistä pahoinvointia kaltaisista ajatuksistasi, joissa ihmiset kategorioidaan rotujen ja muiden vähemmistöominaisuuksien mukaan. 

Sen sijaan en tunne vähäistäkään pahoinvointia kollegoitteni suhteen. Aiempi kirjoituksesi sai minut jopa kunnoittamaan kaikkia heitä entistä enemmän ja tervehdin kaikkia heitä tänään lämpimästi. 

Ainoat kollegat, jotka tähän mennessä ovat taukotiloissa minun kuullen vähätelleet koronaa ja koronarokotuksia ovat olleet supisuomalaisia jääriä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Onkohan Salomaalla senat sakasin? _Mamu_ on lyhenne sanasta _maahanmuuttaja_. Neutraali termi, jota ainakin minun tuntemani mamut itsekin mielellään käyttävät.
> 
> Sitten on tätä muistuttava _matu_, jolle esim. urbaani sanakirja antaa merkitykseksi maahantunkeutuja, ja sehän on värittynyt ja asenteellinen sana, joka ei tämäntyyppiseen asiakeskusteluun kuuluisi. Sekoitiko nämä?


Ihmetteli kerran Viron kielen opettaja että kuinkas kauan se maahanmuutto kestää ? Se voi kestää saman verran kuin Sinulta äsken lentokoneella. Tämä opettaja halusi sanoa että ei kerran maahan muuttanut ole joka päivä muuttamassa maahan. Moni bussinkuljettaja on ehkä tullut kerran maahan ja saanut lupa-asiansa kuntoon ja suorittanut tarvittaat kurssit ja ajokortit, mitkä oikeuttavat ajamaan henkilöliikenteen kalustoa. Rakentavat siis suomalaista yhteiskuntaa tekemällä työtä ja palvelemalla minua viemällä paikasta toiseen turvallisesti ja edullisesti.

Kun on kymmenen vuotta näin tehnyt niin pitääkö missään nyt voimakkaasti korostaa sitä että on maahanmuuttaja ?






> Mutta täysin laitonta vielä  kohta sitten toki laillista. Nämä erilaiset säännöt ovat kyllä tosi vaikeita niillekin, jotka ovat niiden kanssa päivittäin tekemisissä. Lensin tänään Suomeen, ja lähtökentällä vaadittiin rokotustodistusta, vaikka Finnair ja Suomi eivät sitä Suomen kansalaiselta vaadi. Ihmettelin tätä aikani ja mietin, pitäiskö vängätä vastaan ja vastanottaa hotelliyö ja 400 euron korvaus Finnairilta siitä, että eivät päästä koneeseen, mutta lopulta sitten näytin sen proopuskan, kun pääsin helpommalla ja olin jo hyvän aikaa ollut reissussa, niin onhan se kiva tulla taas kotiinkin.
> ....


Halusin tuoda esiin sen, että on olemassa ammatteja, joissa päivän mittaan tulee lukuisia ihmiskontakteja, jolloin on parasta olla rokotettu koko rokotussarjalla. Bussinkuljettajat kuuluvat tähän ryhmään. Näen itse järkevänä että työn suorittamisen ehdoksi asetetaan täyden rokotussarjan hankkiminen, samaan tapaan kuin hoitajillakin kohta. Mutta en nyt tiedä missä vaiheessa tämä asia on kuljetuspuolella, mutta joku tietää.

----------


## fani

> Kun on kymmenen vuotta näin tehnyt niin pitääkö missään nyt voimakkaasti korostaa sitä että on maahanmuuttaja ?


Ottamatta ollenkaan kantaa nyt rokotteen puolesta tai vastaan niin ehkä tässä yhteydessä se on järkevää kun puhutaan niistä joita ei ole rokotettu. Heitä ovat(olleet) tutkitusti vieraskieliset ja alemman koulutustason omaava väestö. Tarkoituksena oli kuitenkin vain tunnistaa niitä suurempia ryhmiä, jotka eivät ole ottaneet rokotetta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ottamatta ollenkaan kantaa nyt rokotteen puolesta tai vastaan niin ehkä tässä yhteydessä se on järkevää kun puhutaan niistä joita ei ole rokotettu. Heitä ovat(olleet) tutkitusti vieraskieliset ja alemman koulutustason omaava väestö. Tarkoituksena oli kuitenkin vain tunnistaa niitä suurempia ryhmiä, jotka eivät ole ottaneet rokotetta.


339-DF käytti pitkässä kannanotossaan myös ilmaisua "vieraskielinen". Se on selvästi sopivampi sana kuin "mamu", jos halutaan asiallista tilastotietoa esittää.

----------


## EVhki

Kannattaa myös muistaa, että epidemian painopiste on eri aikoina ollut eri ihmisryhmissä, eikä painottunut koko aikaa johonkin tiettyyn ihmisryhmään. Tähänhän vaikuttaa tosi moni asia. Esimerkiksi voimassa olevat rajoitustoimet, niiden noudattaminen, työn ja elinympäristön tarjoamat mahdollisuudet etäisyyden pitämiseen ja koronaturvallisuuteen sekä ihan julkisen tiedottamisen onnistuminen ja kohdistaminen. Lisäksi jos epidemia on jyllännyt yhdessä ihmisryhmässä jossain vaiheessa, se on hieman paremmin suojassa siitä eteenpäin.

----------


## Resiina

Mitä on yhteyksiä on loppunut pandemian myötä.
Itse asun Lopen kirkonkylällä, Pandemian myötä bussi vuoroja on vähennetty. Lahti-Riihimäki-Loppi-Forssa-Turku pikavuoro (1 lähtö päivässä) on loppunut, eikä ole tietoa että tuleeko se takaisin. Eli Lopelta ei enään pääse Forssan suuntaan julkisilla ja Loppi-Riihimäki viikonloppuliikenne on loppunut kokonaan. Tosin myönnettäköön että on tänne tullut/palautunut yhteytenä Loppu-Hyvinkää arkivuorot 3-lähtöä suuntaan.

----------


## tkp

> Tuo on kaikki pelkkää teatteria, jolla ei ole oikeasti mitään merkitystä viruksen leviämisen kannalta. Todennäköistä on myös, että kuljettajat ovat saaneet sen tartunnan kotoa, tiiviistä ystäväpiiristä, moskeijasta tai ahtaasta ruokakaupasta. Eivät pleksein suojatusta ohjaamosta, jonka luona ei seiso kukaan hönkimässä.


Ei niitä pleksejä kaikissa busseissa ole. HSL-alueella ehkä on mutta ympäri Suomea löytyy paljon busseja joissa niitä ei ole kuten esimerkkikuvassa. etupenkkien käytöstä pois ottamisella saadaan se kahden metrin suositeltu turvaväli kuljettajalle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tunnen fyysistä pahoinvointia kaltaisista ajatuksistasi, joissa ihmiset kategorioidaan rotujen ja muiden vähemmistöominaisuuksien mukaan.


No olipas hassu väärinkäsitys! Taisit ehkä lainata väärää kohtaa tuosta mun pitkästä viestistäni, kun ensin 339-DF Taitaa olla aika paljon mamuja Lähi-idästä ja Afrikasta ja perään Vristo Nyt on kyllä niin vastenmielistä tekstiä työkavereistani, että tunnen ihan fyysistä pahoinvointia siitä. Hyvä että tuli oiottua, mä mietin jo, että aika epämiellyttäviä ajatuksia sinulla mamuista.

Jos ajatus koronaviruksen aiheuttamasta pahasta taudista nimenomaan ihonvärin (yhdistettynä pohjoiseen sijaintiin) perusteella tuntuu epämiellyttävältä noin yleisesti ottaen, ja nähtävästi erityisesti siksi, että se tulee minun suustani, niin lue tämä Turun Sanomien pre-covid (2011) artikkeli https://www.ts.fi/uutiset/199833 ja sitten covid-aikainen IL:n artikkeli, jossa ihonväriperusteisesti suositellaan D-vitamiinia https://www.iltalehti.fi/terveysuuti...5-57594659e9bd Itse asiassahan ei ole mitään epäselvää, mutta ymmärrän, että se voi nostaa piikit pystyyn.




> Kun on kymmenen vuotta näin tehnyt niin pitääkö missään nyt voimakkaasti korostaa sitä että on maahanmuuttaja ?


Tämä ei liity enää aiheeseen, mutta jos sen verran off-topiccia sallitaan, niin tämä on asia, jota olen itsekin pohtinut. Heräsin tähän parikymmentä vuotta sitten tilanteessa, jossa englannin _black_ oli muuttumassa jo negatiiviseksi. Sitä aiemminhan Amerikan mustaa väestöä kuvaavat sanat olivat kaikki yksi kerrallaan saaneet negatiivisen merkityksen ja tuolloin 2000-luvun alkuvuosina sama oli tapahtumassa myös _blackille_, jonka tilalla oli ryhdytty käyttämään vielä korrektia termiä _African-American_.

Ihmettelin kovasti, toki ei-natiivina, miten neutraali väri koetaan negatiivisena ja samaan aikaan minusta täysin epäneutraali sana voidaan kokea korrektina. Siinähän muistutetaan suoraan päin naamaa jonkinlaisesta toiseudesta tai erilaisuudesta, jaotellaan ihmisiä muistuttaen satojen vuosien takaisesta taustasta sun esi-isät tuli orjina Afrikasta malliin. Se, jos mikä, ei ole neutraalia. Ei kenellekään tulisi mieleen puhua britannianamerikkalaisista, miksi siis pitää satojen vuosen jälkeen muistutella afrikanamerikkalaisista? Aivan outoa. Sanoin silloin vertailuna, että en minä ainakaan pitäisi siitä, että minua ryhdyttäisiin kutsumaan saksansuomalaiseksi vain siksi, että 300 vuotta sitten esi-isä tuli Saksasta Suomeen.

----------


## Minä vain

> Kun on kymmenen vuotta näin tehnyt niin pitääkö missään nyt voimakkaasti korostaa sitä että on maahanmuuttaja ?


Tieto on kiinnostava niin kauan kun näkyy eroavaisuuksia. Jos kymmenen vuoden jälkeenkin ei luoteta viranomaisiin ja sen takia rokotekattavuus jää alhaisemmaksi, on ulkomaalainen tausta kiinnostava tieto. 

Samoin ihonväri ei muutu miksikään ja on suurempi riski saada vakava tautimuoto, jos on D-vitamiinipuutos. 

Rokotekattavuus ei kuitenkaan liity pelkästään ei-valkoisiin vaan venäläisillä ja Viron venäjänkielisillä on selvästi alempi rokotekattavuus ainakin omissa asuinmaissaan verrattuna suomenkielisiin täysin suomalaisiin.

----------


## Salomaa

Sitä yritin selittää että maahanmuutto tapahtuu kerraan ja henkilöstä tulee suomalainen. Se maahanmuutto ei ole koko ajan päällä oleva prosessi. Jos puhutaan bussinkuljettaja Abu Dabi tai bussinkuljettaja Victorov, niin se vastaa paremmin tämänhetkistä tilannetta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:14 ----------




> Tieto on kiinnostava niin kauan kun näkyy eroavaisuuksia. Jos kymmenen vuoden jälkeenkin ei luoteta viranomaisiin ja sen takia rokotekattavuus jää alhaisemmaksi, on ulkomaalainen tausta kiinnostava tieto. 
> 
> Samoin ihonväri ei muutu miksikään ja on suurempi riski saada vakava tautimuoto, jos on D-vitamiinipuutos. 
> 
> Rokotekattavuus ei kuitenkaan liity pelkästään ei-valkoisiin vaan venäläisillä ja Viron venäjänkielisillä on selvästi alempi rokotekattavuus ainakin omissa asuinmaissaan verrattuna suomenkielisiin täysin suomalaisiin.


Suomi on jo nyt jakautunut rokotettuihin ja rokottamattomiin. Kun työnantaja pyytää rokotustodistuksen, se esitetään. Riippumatta siitä, missäpäin on kyseisen työntekijän syntymäpaikka.

----------


## fani

> Sitä yritin selittää että maahanmuutto tapahtuu kerraan ja henkilöstä tulee suomalainen. Se maahanmuutto ei ole koko ajan päällä oleva prosessi. Jos puhutaan bussinkuljettaja Abu Dabi tai bussinkuljettaja Victorov, niin se vastaa paremmin tämänhetkistä tilannetta.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:14 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Suomi on jo nyt jakautunut rokotettuihin ja rokottamattomiin. Kun työnantaja pyytää rokotustodistuksen, se esitetään. Riippumatta siitä, missäpäin on kyseisen työntekijän syntymäpaikka.


Hyvin hankala luetella kaikki vieraskieliset sukunimillä tässä kontekstissa kun heitä on kuitenkin useita(kymmeniä, satoja, tuhansia...) Eikö kantasuomalainen jäärä ole tällöin myös poliittisesti epäkorrekti nimitys? Olisiko kenties maahanmuuttanut mielestäsi parempi termi? Äärimmäisen hankalaa ja ehkä jopa epäsopivaa keskustella julkisella foorumilla linja-autonkuljettaja Victorovin rokotetilanteesta. Ja miten mikään tässä nyt liittyi rokotetodistukseen, sellaista kun ei tietääkseni kuljettajilta edes edellytetä?

----------


## Salomaa

> Hyvin hankala luetella kaikki vieraskieliset sukunimillä tässä kontekstissa kun heitä on kuitenkin useita(kymmeniä, satoja, tuhansia...)


kyseessä oli malliesimerkki




> Eikö kantasuomalainen jäärä ole tällöin myös poliittisesti epäkorrekti nimitys? Olisiko kenties maahanmuuttanut mielestäsi parempi termi?


Olen samaa mieltä, jos toistuvasti käytetään nimeä kantasuomalainen jäärä. tässä ketjussa ammattimiehelle hieman tuli lämpöä oikeutetusta solidaarisuussyystä.




> Äärimmäisen hankalaa ja ehkä jopa epäsopivaa keskustella julkisella foorumilla linja-autonkuljettaja Victorovin rokotetilanteesta.


Et osannut lukea , sotkit kaksi asiaa keskenään. Ei ollut missään vaiheessa ilmaisua, että yksityisen henkilön terveystietoja ruvetaan somessa käsittelemään.




> Ja miten mikään tässä nyt liittyi rokotetodistukseen, sellaista kun ei tietääkseni kuljettajilta edes edellytetä?


Viimesten uutisten mukaan koronaluvut ovat synkät. Siksi oleellisin kysymys on nyt se, että miten kuljettajien rokotukset nyt tarkistetaan.  Ketjussa ilmaistiin että HSL:n passiivisuudesta asiaa kohtaan, mutta mikä lienee faktaa ?

----------


## fani

> kyseessä oli malliesimerkki
> 
> 
> 
> Olen samaa mieltä, jos toistuvasti käytetään nimeä kantasuomalainen jäärä. tässä ketjussa ammattimiehelle hieman tuli lämpöä oikeutetusta solidaarisuussyystä.
> 
> 
> Et osannut lukea , sotkit kaksi asiaa keskenään. Ei ollut missään vaiheessa ilmaisua, että yksityisen henkilön terveystietoja ruvetaan somessa käsittelemään.
> 
> ...


Malliesimerkki josta ei ole mitään hyötyä, jos sitä ei voida soveltaa.

Lämpöä? Mamu -sanaa ei ole sen sijaan kukaan käyttänyt halventavana ilmaisuna saatuaan lämpöä vaan neutraalimmassa mahdollisessa kontekstissa tunnistaessaan ryhmää, jotka eivät rokottaudu.

En sotkenut mitään. Mielestäsi on väärin profiloida ihmisiä erikseen muusta väestöstä maahanmuuttajiksi ja mielestäsi heitä pitäisi kutsua ammattinimike+sukunimi kombolla, mikä on mahdoton ajatus.

Kovasti ylistämistäsi ammattikuljettajista on monet varmaan ilman rokotusta - näiden tietojen valossa. Mutta voit luottaa täysin siihen, että he tekevät oikeat ratkaisut omaa terveyttään koskien. Eihän asia sinulle kuulu ja tuskin he varta vasten lähtevät rokottautumaan yksittäisen somehuutelijan heittojen perusteella.

----------


## Salomaa

> Malliesimerkki josta ei ole mitään hyötyä, jos sitä ei voida soveltaa.
> 
> Lämpöä? Mamu -sanaa ei ole sen sijaan kukaan käyttänyt halventavana ilmaisuna saatuaan lämpöä vaan neutraalimmassa mahdollisessa kontekstissa tunnistaessaan ryhmää, jotka eivät rokottaudu.
> 
> En sotkenut mitään. Mielestäsi on väärin profiloida ihmisiä erikseen muusta väestöstä maahanmuuttajiksi ja mielestäsi heitä pitäisi kutsua ammattinimike+sukunimi kombolla, mikä on mahdoton ajatus.
> 
> Kovasti ylistämistäsi ammattikuljettajista on monet varmaan ilman rokotusta - näiden tietojen valossa. Mutta voit luottaa täysin siihen, että he tekevät oikeat ratkaisut omaa terveyttään koskien. Eihän asia sinulle kuulu ja tuskin he varta vasten lähtevät rokottautumaan yksittäisen somehuutelijan heittojen perusteella.


Malliesimerkkejä ei nimenomaan sellaisenaan tarkoiteta sovellettavaksi, vaan ne havainnollistavat.
Mamu- sana on lyhenne prosessista, joka ei kestä loppuelämää, siksi se on huono.
En ole väittänyt että jotain pitäsi kutsua ammattinimike + sukunimi -yhdistelmällä, vaan siinäkin oli kyseessä havainnollistaminen.
On hienoa että bussien ajonopeuksista ja rokotuksista ei päätetä täällä. Mutta päivän uutisia seuraamalla rokotusten laajentaminen myös bussinkuljettajien keskuudessa käy itsestään selväksi. Ajonopeuskeskustelu korkeatasoisuudestaan huolimatta ei aiheuta toimenpiteitä liikkennesuunnittelussa eikä kuljettajien ajokäyttäytymisessä.

----------


## fani

> Malliesimerkkejä ei nimenomaan sellaisenaan tarkoiteta sovellettavaksi, vaan ne havainnollistavat.
> Mamu- sana on lyhenne prosessista, joka ei kestä loppuelämää, siksi se on huono.
> En ole väittänyt että jotain pitäsi kutsua ammattinimike + sukunimi -yhdistelmällä, vaan siinäkin oli kyseessä havainnollistaminen.
> On hienoa että bussien ajonopeuksista ja rokotuksista ei päätetä täällä. Mutta päivän uutisia seuraamalla rokotusten laajentaminen myös bussinkuljettajien keskuudessa käy itsestään selväksi. Ajonopeuskeskustelu korkeatasoisuudestaan huolimatta ei aiheuta toimenpiteitä liikkennesuunnittelussa eikä kuljettajien ajokäyttäytymisessä.


Tiedätkö mitä soveltaminen tarkoittaa? Malliesimerkki on havainnolistava esimerkki jota nimenomaan tulee voida soveltaa suurin piirtein sellaisenaan (nimet vaihtamalla oikeiksi esimerkiksi) Kuljettajan periaatteessa ei tarvitsisi rokotusta ottaa ammatin kannalta. Toki riski jäädä sairaslomalle jää tällöin suuremmaksi, mutta matkustajien kannalta rokottamaton ja terve kuski bussin ratissa on täysin ookoo eikä sillä ole periaatteessa merkitystä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tiedätkö mitä soveltaminen tarkoittaa? Malliesimerkki on havainnolistava esimerkki jota nimenomaan tulee voida soveltaa suurin piirtein sellaisenaan (nimet vaihtamalla oikeiksi esimerkiksi) Kuljettajan periaatteessa ei tarvitsisi rokotusta ottaa ammatin kannalta. Toki riski jäädä sairaslomalle jää tällöin suuremmaksi, mutta matkustajien kannalta rokottamaton ja terve kuski bussin ratissa on täysin ookoo eikä sillä ole periaatteessa merkitystä.


Et ymmärrä tuota havainnollistamisen käsitettä, joten siitä on turha jatkaa.
Kuljettajan nimenomaan pitää ottaa rokotus ammatin kannalta. Mm. Omikron -viruksen leviämisherkkyyden vuoksi. Mm minun alalla työnantaja pyytää kohta rokotustodistuksen ja keskustelu rokotuksen tarpeellisuudesta päättyy samalla.
Ymmärrän että osalla kuljettajista voi olla suurta tietomäärää rokotuksen tarpeellisuudesta. Mutta HSL ja liikennöitsijät sopinevat lähitulevaisuudessa, missä vaiheessa rokotustodistukset pyydetään. Tälläista kaupungin perusinfraa ei jättää koronalingoksi.

----------


## Melamies

> Ymmärrän että osalla kuljettajista voi olla suurta tietomäärää rokotuksen tarpeellisuudesta.


Miksi juuri kuljettajilla?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:00 ----------




> Mutta HSL ja liikennöitsijät sopinevat lähitulevaisuudessa, missä vaiheessa rokotustodistukset pyydetään. Tälläista kaupungin perusinfraa ei jättää koronalingoksi.


Voihan sitä pyytää, mutta terveystietonsa voi pitää ominaan.

Jos bussissa on yksi kuljettaja ja 50 matkustajaa, niin kumpi aiheuttaa sen koronalingon, kuljettaja vai 50 matkustajaa?

----------


## EVhki

> Jos bussissa on yksi kuljettaja ja 50 matkustajaa, niin kumpi aiheuttaa sen koronalingon, kuljettaja vai 50 matkustajaa?


Koronalingon aiheuttajalla ei ole niin tässä väliä, vaan sillä pystyykö joku ylipäätään olemaan kuljettajana. Siinä kuljettajan rokotusstatuksella kyllä on merkitystä, sillä rokotettu kuljettaja voi parhaassa tapauksessa välttää sairastumisen tai sairastuessaankin tauti on suurella todennäköisyydellä lievempi ja kuljettaja voi palata töihin nopeammin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Miksi juuri kuljettajilla?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:00 ----------


 Sarkasmin tyylilajia nyt pitäisi hyvälle keskustelukumppanille ruveta selvittämään.





> Voihan sitä pyytää, mutta terveystietonsa voi pitää ominaan.
> 
> Jos bussissa on yksi kuljettaja ja 50 matkustajaa, niin kumpi aiheuttaa sen koronalingon, kuljettaja vai 50 matkustajaa?


Voi pitää, mutta sotepuolella sanotaan että tuolla olisi pyykinpesuhuone. En tiedä kuinka paljon hommia on varikolla pesupuolella ja huollossa, jos rokotus ei kelpaa. Yläpuolella on hyvä EVhki:n vastaus tähän rokotusasiaan.
_
Mutta turha sulle on mitään selittää, saat vaan lisää vettä trollimyllyysi._  Puhuitko itsesi pussiin ?

----------


## fani

> Et ymmärrä tuota havainnollistamisen käsitettä, joten siitä on turha jatkaa.
> Kuljettajan nimenomaan pitää ottaa rokotus ammatin kannalta. Mm. Omikron -viruksen leviämisherkkyyden vuoksi. Mm minun alalla työnantaja pyytää kohta rokotustodistuksen ja keskustelu rokotuksen tarpeellisuudesta päättyy samalla.
> Ymmärrän että osalla kuljettajista voi olla suurta tietomäärää rokotuksen tarpeellisuudesta. Mutta HSL ja liikennöitsijät sopinevat lähitulevaisuudessa, missä vaiheessa rokotustodistukset pyydetään. Tälläista kaupungin perusinfraa ei jättää koronalingoksi.


Jeps. Sinä et ymmärrä soveltamisen, malliesimerkin ja havainnollistamisen käsitteitä ollenkaan. Mitä tulee omikron-varianttiin niin todella paljon heikompi vedos kun aiemmat variantit tutkitusti. Ja miten ihmeessä keskustelu päättyy siihen, että aletaan vaatia rokotustodistusta? Todennäköisesti keskustelu saa siinä vaiheessa vaan lisää vettä myllyyn ja huomattavasti agressiivisemman sävyn. Jos kerta julkiset on koronalinko niin mikset samantien halua vaatia matkustajilta sitä todistusta? Eihän se kuski mitään koronaa siellä kopissa maski päässä levitä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Siinä kuljettajan rokotusstatuksella kyllä on merkitystä, sillä rokotettu kuljettaja voi parhaassa tapauksessa välttää sairastumisen tai sairastuessaankin tauti on suurella todennäköisyydellä lievempi ja kuljettaja voi palata töihin nopeammin.


Periaatteessa joo, mutta tuossakin on pieni mutta. Noi koronarokotteet on sillä lailla erilaisia, että ne antavat varsinaista immuniteettia todella lyhyen aikaa, puhutaan viikoista (eli se parhaassa tapauksessa on todellakin vain parhaassa). Sen jälkeen ne eivät enää juurikaan estä virusta tarttumasta, ja rokotettu kantaja myös tartuttaa sitä itse eteenpäin, joskin vähemmän kuin rokottamaton kantaja. Rokotteiden olennainen hyöty on juuri siinä, että ne lieventävät oireita tai poistavat niitä kokonaan.

Jos ajatellaan, että määrättäisiin joukkoliikenteen kuljettajille pakkorokotukset, niin se pitäisi perustella siten, että tällä vähennetään sairauslomia ja lyhennetään niiden kestoa, kuten sanoit.

Pelkään kuitenkin, että täälläkin osa keskustelijoista elää vielä sitä aikaa, jolloin kuviteltiin, että koronarokote toimii kuten muut tuntemamme rokotteet ja tarjoaa siis varsinaisen immuniteetin. Näin ei tosiaan nykytiedon valossa ole, mikä on tosi harmillista. Jos noin olisi, niin argumentti "ota rokote jotta suojelet muita" olisi validi, mutta nythän se ei käytännössä ole.

Tuttu lääkäri, joka itse oli ottanut rokotteet, heitti ilmaan sellaisenkin ajatuksen, että kumpi sinne hoivakotiin onkaan parempi päästää, rokotettu hoitaja joka rokotuksen ansiosta ei saa mitään oireita, mutta joka sitten tietämättään kuitenkin tartuttaa, vaiko rokottamaton hoitaja, joka todennäköisesti tartunnan saatuaan saa oireita ja osaa siksi hakeutua pois työpaikalta. Hän muotoili asian niin, että tärkeää on rokottaa ne hoivakodin asukkaat, mutta se, onko hoitajalla rokote, on huomattavasti vähemmän tärkeää, jopa merkityksetöntä, ei kuitenkaan haitallista (eli toi riski rokotetusta oireettomana tartuttajana on olemassa ja todellinen, mutta hän näki että se ei ylitä rokotuksesta saatavaa etua sairauslomien lyhentämisessä).

Koronassa on kaikissa tapauksissa vielä se poikkeava ja inhottava puoli, että se tartuttaa ennen oireiden alkamista. Näin ei yleensä ole, mutta kun näin on, niin jokainen meistä voi tälläkin hetkellä olla oireeton tartuttaja, riippumatta siitä, ollaanko saatu rokotteita vai ei.




> Mitä tulee omikron-varianttiin niin todella paljon heikompi vedos kun aiemmat variantit tutkitusti.


Mun otantani on tämä perinteinen "lähipiiri" eli todella suppea, joten ei vedetä tästä nyt liikaa johtopäätöksiä. Itse asiassa olisi kiva kuulla muilta kokemuksia tästä.

Mutta joulun ja uudenvuoden aikana lähipiirissä on ollut luokkaa 15 omikronkeissiä. Se tuntuu leviävän kuin Elanto  kaveri istui iltaa 7 muun kanssa, joukossa oli yksi altistunut mutta vielä oireeton, ja hän tartutti kaikki muut, jokaikisen. Jotka sitten joulun aikana tartuttivat eteenpäin kuin häkä, ennen kuin oireet alkoivat. Kaikilla kuvio oli häkellyttävän sama: 23 päivän itämisaika, sen jälkeen 48 tuntia oireita, sitten koko homma ohi. Eli hyvin nopea. Oireet on vaihdelleet ja osa on kyllä kuvannut olleensa todella kipeitä, kuumetta, hengenahdistusta. Yksi oli kokonaan oireeton, sai testistä positiivisen. Usealla on ollut todella lieviä oireita, siis sellaisia, että pre-covid-maailmassa ei olisi edes harkinnut kotiin jäämistä töistä. Muutama yskähdys, kurkku aavistuksen kipeä, parhaimmillaan aamulla alkanut ja seuraavana aamuna poissa. Yksi sai koronan uudelleen sairastettuaan sen edellisen kerran elokuussa, siis 4 kk väliä.

Yhteistä kaikille on tämä nopea kierto ja  aiempiin variantteihin verrattuna - lievä tauti.

Ei välttämättä olla kaukana siitä, että korona poistetaan yleisvaarallisten tartuntatautien listalta, tai ainakin aletaan suhtautua hyvin eri tavalla eristämisiin, karanteeneihin ja testaamisiin. Niille ei enää tahdo olla perustetta.

Oli kyse sitten bussinkuljettajasta tai muusta ammattiryhmästä, niin tuo taudin nopea kierto ja mahdollinen karanteenien reipas lyhentäminen tai niistä ainakin suureksi osaksi luopuminen helpottavat kyllä työpaikkojen tilannetta olennaisesti.

Teho-osastokuormatkaan eivät enää kohoa. Onko foorumilaisilla kellään tiedossa vakavia omikron-tapauksia? Luulisi, että niitäkin mahtuu joukkoon, mutta olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla, onko niissä aina joku selittävä taustatekijä.

----------


## Melamies

> Koronalingon aiheuttajalla ei ole niin tässä väliä, vaan sillä pystyykö joku ylipäätään olemaan kuljettajana. Siinä kuljettajan rokotusstatuksella kyllä on merkitystä, sillä rokotettu kuljettaja voi parhaassa tapauksessa välttää sairastumisen tai sairastuessaankin tauti on suurella todennäköisyydellä lievempi ja kuljettaja voi palata töihin nopeammin.


Niin jos katsotaan sillä olevan olennaista merkitystä, että tyhjät tai puolityhjät bussit ajelevat, kun samaan aikaan lähes kaikki matkustajat ovat sairaina, karanteenissa tai etätöissä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:17 ----------




> Sarkasmin tyylilajia nyt pitäisi hyvälle keskustelukumppanille ruveta selvittämään.


Tarkoititko siis  bussinkuljettajien olevan niin tyhmiä, että eivät osaa tehdä itseään koskevia päätöksiä?  Jos tarkoiitt, niin tuo ei ollut sarkasmia, vaan rasismia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:20 ----------




> Voi pitää, mutta sotepuolella sanotaan että tuolla olisi pyykinpesuhuone. En tiedä kuinka paljon hommia on varikolla pesupuolella ja huollossa, jos rokotus ei kelpaa. Yläpuolella on hyvä EVhki:n vastaus tähän rokotusasiaan.
> _
> Mutta turha sulle on mitään selittää, saat vaan lisää vettä trollimyllyysi._  Puhuitko itsesi pussiin ?


Menemättä sotepuolen hölmöilyihin, en käsitä tätä rokotustodistuspakkomiellettäsi bussinkuljettajien kohdalla.

----------


## zige94

> Onko foorumilaisilla kellään tiedossa vakavia omikron-tapauksia? Luulisi, että niitäkin mahtuu joukkoon, mutta olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla, onko niissä aina joku selittävä taustatekijä.


Itse annan tähän oman panokseni. Ei vakavia oireita, mutta... Olen ilmeisesti nyt se harvinainen kolmois-rokotettu bussikuski (3. saatu joulukuun alussa), kuulun riskiryhmään astmallani. Sain omikronin jostain joulun aikoihin juuri. Reilun viikon kesti oireet, mutta tuntui kuin normi flunssalta. Ei kuumetta. Vain yskää, päänsärkyä, väsymystä, nenän tukkoisuutta ja vuotoa. Vaikuttiko rokote vai ei oireisiin? Mahdotonta sanoa. Mitä omikronista muuten lukenut niin ilmeisesti lieviä olleet kaikki oireet. Tehohoidossakin olevilla taitaa olla muu kuin omikroni, ainakin jos muistan lukeneeni oikein jostain artikkelista.

----------


## Salomaa

> Niin jos katsotaan sillä olevan olennaista merkitystä, että tyhjät tai puolityhjät bussit ajelevat, kun samaan aikaan lähes kaikki matkustajat ovat sairaina, karanteenissa tai etätöissä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:17 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Tarkoititko siis  bussinkuljettajien olevan niin tyhmiä, että eivät osaa tehdä itseään koskevia päätöksiä?  Jos tarkoiitt, niin tuo ei ollut sarkasmia, vaan rasismia.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:20 ----------
> ...


_Ammattimaisena .... ja .... haluat aina tahallasi sekoittaa puurot ja vellit._ 
Ennenkuin mennään eteenpäin on syytä selvittää että kaduttiko Sinua nuo pisteiden kohdalla olevat sanat ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:23 ----------




> Itse annan tähän oman panokseni. Ei vakavia oireita, mutta... Olen ilmeisesti nyt se harvinainen kolmois-rokotettu bussikuski (3. saatu joulukuun alussa), kuulun riskiryhmään astmallani. Sain omikronin jostain joulun aikoihin juuri. Reilun viikon kesti oireet, mutta tuntui kuin normi flunssalta. Ei kuumetta. Vain yskää, päänsärkyä, väsymystä, nenän tukkoisuutta ja vuotoa. Vaikuttiko rokote vai ei oireisiin? Mahdotonta sanoa. Mitä omikronista muuten lukenut niin ilmeisesti lieviä olleet kaikki oireet. Tehohoidossakin olevilla taitaa olla muu kuin omikroni, ainakin jos muistan lukeneeni oikein jostain artikkelista.


Tunnet vastuusi, tulet saamaan vielä paljon kiitosta myöhemmin. Sananvapauden nimissä voi kysyä että onkohan joukkoliikennefoorumilla kuljettajaa joka kieltäytyy ensimmäisestäkin rokotteesta ja kertoisi sitten että miksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:37 ----------




> ....
> 
> Tuttu lääkäri, joka itse oli ottanut rokotteet, heitti ilmaan sellaisenkin ajatuksen, että kumpi sinne hoivakotiin onkaan parempi päästää, rokotettu hoitaja joka rokotuksen ansiosta ei saa mitään oireita, mutta joka sitten tietämättään kuitenkin tartuttaa, vaiko rokottamaton hoitaja, joka todennäköisesti tartunnan saatuaan saa oireita ja osaa siksi hakeutua pois työpaikalta. Hän muotoili asian niin, että tärkeää on rokottaa ne hoivakodin asukkaat, mutta se, onko hoitajalla rokote, on huomattavasti vähemmän tärkeää, jopa merkityksetöntä, ei kuitenkaan haitallista (eli toi riski rokotetusta oireettomana tartuttajana on olemassa ja todellinen, mutta hän näki että se ei ylitä rokotuksesta saatavaa etua sairauslomien lyhentämisessä).
> 
> ......


Oliko hän oikea lääkäri vai valelääkäri, kun tuollaisia lausuntoja menee heittelemään ?

----------


## pehkonen

> Teho-osastokuormatkaan eivät enää kohoa. Onko foorumilaisilla kellään tiedossa vakavia omikron-tapauksia? Luulisi, että niitäkin mahtuu joukkoon, mutta olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla, onko niissä aina joku selittävä taustatekijä.


Onhan noita, mutta eivät kuulu tähän foorumiin trollien asiaksi. Juuri kuoli lähisukulainen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Itse annan tähän oman panokseni. Ei vakavia oireita, mutta... Olen ilmeisesti nyt se harvinainen kolmois-rokotettu bussikuski (3. saatu joulukuun alussa), kuulun riskiryhmään astmallani. Sain omikronin jostain joulun aikoihin juuri. Reilun viikon kesti oireet, mutta tuntui kuin normi flunssalta. Ei kuumetta. Vain yskää, päänsärkyä, väsymystä, nenän tukkoisuutta ja vuotoa. Vaikuttiko rokote vai ei oireisiin? Mahdotonta sanoa. Mitä omikronista muuten lukenut niin ilmeisesti lieviä olleet kaikki oireet. Tehohoidossakin olevilla taitaa olla muu kuin omikroni, ainakin jos muistan lukeneeni oikein jostain artikkelista.


Onpa erikoinen tapaus; rokotteen pitäisi kehittää immuniteetti viimeistään 1014 vuorokaudessa, ja vaikka se hupenee pois 34 kuukaudessa, niin juuri tuossa sun aikaikkunassa sun ei olisi pitänyt saada tartuntaa, sait kuitenkin.

Ja oireetkin kesti noin kauan. Tuntuu, että väittääpä koronasta yhtään mitään suuntaan tai toiseen, niin heti saa esimerkin, joka todistaa ihan päinvastaista. Ainoa, mikä meni "oppikirjan" mukaan, on, että sun oireet sentään onneksi on noin lieviä. Sellainen kokonaisvaltainen, koko päässä tuntuva ja ajoittain voimakaskin, pitkäkestoinen päänsärky on muuten tyypillinen koronaoire (joka voi jäädä päälle pidemmäksi aikaa, toivottavasti ei jää sulle).

Yleisellä tasolla rokote lievittää oireita, minkä näkee tilastoista selkeästi, mutta yksilötasollahan on tosiaan mahdotonta sanoa, millaiset oireet juuri sä olisit saanut, jos alla olisi 0/1/2 rokotetta. Tekisi mieli väittää, että ilman rokotteita olisit saanut pahemmat oireet, koska toi on nytkin niin pitkäkestoinen.

Tehohoidossa ei munkaan käsityksen mukaan ole yhtään omikrontapauksia, kuolemia sen sijaan tulee edelleen vajaa 10 päivittäin. Se kertoo siitä, että omikroniin kuolevat ovat heitä, joille ei enää tehohoitoa anneta.

----------


## Melamies

> _Ammattimaisena .... ja .... haluat aina tahallasi sekoittaa puurot ja vellit._ 
> Ennenkuin mennään eteenpäin on syytä selvittää että kaduttiko Sinua nuo pisteiden kohdalla olevat sanat ?


Ei kaduta, koska olet antanut enemmän kuin aihetta tuohon sananvalintaan.

"Ennenkuin mennnään eteenpäin..." Tämä oli tämän vuoden paras vitsi tähän mennessä. Ikävä kyllä sun kanssa ei keskustelussa voi mennä eteenpäin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei kaduta, koska olet antanut enemmän kuin aihetta tuohon sananvalintaan.
> 
> "Ennenkuin mennnään eteenpäin..." Tämä oli tämän vuoden paras vitsi tähän mennessä. Ikävä kyllä sun kanssa ei keskustelussa voi mennä eteenpäin.


Joukkoliikennefoorumin säännöt eivät sitten ole kaikille samat.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mun otantani on tämä perinteinen "lähipiiri" eli todella suppea, joten ei vedetä tästä nyt liikaa johtopäätöksiä. Itse asiassa olisi kiva kuulla muilta kokemuksia tästä.
> 
> Mutta joulun ja uudenvuoden aikana lähipiirissä on ollut luokkaa 15 omikronkeissiä. Se tuntuu leviävän kuin Elanto  kaveri istui iltaa 7 muun kanssa, joukossa oli yksi altistunut mutta vielä oireeton, ja hän tartutti kaikki muut, jokaikisen. Jotka sitten joulun aikana tartuttivat eteenpäin kuin häkä, ennen kuin oireet alkoivat. Kaikilla kuvio oli häkellyttävän sama: 23 päivän itämisaika, sen jälkeen 48 tuntia oireita, sitten koko homma ohi. Eli hyvin nopea. Oireet on vaihdelleet ja osa on kyllä kuvannut olleensa todella kipeitä, kuumetta, hengenahdistusta. Yksi oli kokonaan oireeton, sai testistä positiivisen. Usealla on ollut todella lieviä oireita, siis sellaisia, että pre-covid-maailmassa ei olisi edes harkinnut kotiin jäämistä töistä. Muutama yskähdys, kurkku aavistuksen kipeä, parhaimmillaan aamulla alkanut ja seuraavana aamuna poissa. Yksi sai koronan uudelleen sairastettuaan sen edellisen kerran elokuussa, siis 4 kk väliä.
> 
> Yhteistä kaikille on tämä nopea kierto ja  aiempiin variantteihin verrattuna - lievä tauti.
> 
> Ei välttämättä olla kaukana siitä, että korona poistetaan yleisvaarallisten tartuntatautien listalta, tai ainakin aletaan suhtautua hyvin eri tavalla eristämisiin, karanteeneihin ja testaamisiin. Niille ei enää tahdo olla perustetta.
> 
> Oli kyse sitten bussinkuljettajasta tai muusta ammattiryhmästä, niin tuo taudin nopea kierto ja mahdollinen karanteenien reipas lyhentäminen tai niistä ainakin suureksi osaksi luopuminen helpottavat kyllä työpaikkojen tilannetta olennaisesti.
> ...


Vähän luulen, että vakavista tapauksista tuskin on tietoa, edes anekdoottista, sillä ainakin vanhempien varianttien kohdalla taudin muuttuminen vakavaksi on tapahtunut noin kahden viikon päästä sairastumisesta. Kun omikron on levinnyt vasta hetki sitten, ei näitä tietenkään voi juuri olla. (Tietenkin, kun tartuntamäärät ovat jo mitä ovat, yksittäistapauksia varmasti löytyy.) Jos omikroniin liittyy long-covid -tyyppisiä oireita, niin niitä tai niiden yleisyyttä ei tietenkään voida tietää kun vasta keväällä. Sinälläänhän omikronin osalta asiat näyttävät tavallaan oikein hyviltä, mutta vielä on tämän verran mielestäni perustetta ainakin toistaiseksi pitää myös omikronia yleisvaarallisena ja jarrutella pari viikkoa, ennen kuin alkaa varmistua, miten todennäköisesti omikroniin sairastuneet sairatuvat vakavasti. (Siihen menee tietenkin vieläkin enemmän aikaa, ennen kuin tiedetään, mikä on kuolleisuus tai pysyvien vammojen saamisen todennäköisyys.)

Joskin on toinen asia, paljonko taudin leviämiseen voi enää vaikuttaa. Tartuntamäärät ovat niin suuret ja taudin leviäminen niin helppoa, että etäkouluilla, maskeilla, hygienialla, kokoontumisrajoituksilla yms. tuskin on olennaista vaikutusta. Tavallaan voisi sanoa, että uloin puolustuskehä on murtunut ja sen takia sen yksittäisten asemien puolustamisella ei ole enää merkitystä. Jos taistelua halutaan jatkaa, pitäisi siirtyä sisemmälle kehälle, tässä tapauksessa aika rajuun lock downiin samaan tyyliin kuin vaikkapa keväällä 2020 Italiassa. Mun näppituntuma on, että tuota lievemmät toimenpiteet tuskin auttavat. (En ole tosin laskeskellut tai mutenkaan yrittänyt analysoida tilannetta; puhun nyt tietenkin hyvin kevyistä analyyseistä ja laskelmista, joita pystyn itse tekemään.) Tai sitten tosiaan voi suosiolla lopettaa toimenpiteet, joilla pyritään ehkäisemään taudin leviämistä ja siirtyä lieventämään sen vaikutuksia.

Eli kylmän viileästi ajatellen järkeviä vaihtoehtoja on nyt oikeastaan vain kaksi: joko hyvin tiukka lock down tai rajoitusten purku. Ymmärrän kuitenkin oikein hyvin, että käytännössä näin ei voi eikä kannatakaan tehdä, sillä asiaan liittyy kaikenlaista muuta, vähäisimpänä ei suinkaan asian psykologinen puoli: eri toimenpiteet tuovat turvallisuuden tunnetta ihmisten keskuudessa ja näiden rauhallinen vaiheittainen purkaminen taas luottamusta siihen, että vaara on oikeasti ohi. Eikä hallinto tai terveydenhuoltokaan koostu roboteista, joiden korona-aikana syntyneet asennoituminen, opittu reagointi ja totutut tavat  toimia muuttuvat noin vain yksittäisellä käskyllä. Ja tietenkin olisi kiva, jos voisi olla varma, että niitä vakaviakaan oireita sairastuneille tule viiveellä kovin paljoa.

Oma vaikutelma on, että sairaalat ja alueelliset terveysviranomaiset ovat kaikessa hiljaisuudessa jo siirtymässä ehkäisystä haittojen torjuntaan. Juuri tällä hetkellä kustannustehokkain ja oikeasti vaikuttava tapa torjua haittoja on yrittää rokottaa mahdollisimman monta ihmistä. Voi olla, että kolmas rokote sinällään ei perusterveelle tee kovin isoa eroa, mutta eipä rokotteet paljoa maksa, koneisto on käynnissä ja mitään muutakaan oikeasti tehokasta tuskin ehditään näiden viikkojen aikana tehdä, mitä aikaa on käytettävissä. (Ja käyttämättömät rokotteet tietenkin menevät roskiin heti, kun pandemia on ohi tai saadaan päivitetty versio rokotteesta.) Sitä paitsi voi olla, että kolmansilla rokotuksilla voi olla suurikin merkitys siinä kohtaa, kun katsotaan, miten todennäköisesti sairaalahoitoon johtanut tauti johtaa edelleen tehohoitoon tai kuolemaan. No, tuokin selviää kait kuukauden sisään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vähän luulen, että vakavista tapauksista tuskin on tietoa, edes anekdoottista, sillä ainakin vanhempien varianttien kohdalla taudin muuttuminen vakavaksi on tapahtunut noin kahden viikon päästä sairastumisesta. Kun omikron on levinnyt vasta hetki sitten, ei näitä tietenkään voi juuri olla. (Tietenkin, kun tartuntamäärät ovat jo mitä ovat, yksittäistapauksia varmasti löytyy.)


Totta. Tosin mä vähän kummastelen sitä, että meillä viranomaiset kuvittelevat taas kerran, että Suomi on jotenkin hirveän ainutlaatuinen. Omikron on riehunut kauemmin E-Afrikassa, Britanniassa, Tanskassa jne. Kyllä niiden esimerkit ja kokemukset tännekin pätevät, jos eivät sataprosenttisesti, niin riittävän hyvin sentään, että voidaan käsitys muodostaa.




> Jos omikroniin liittyy long-covid -tyyppisiä oireita, niin niitä tai niiden yleisyyttä ei tietenkään voida tietää kun vasta keväällä.


Tätäkin ihmettelen. Tänään Kiuru tai joku muu taho heitti ilmaan, että puolet sairastuneista saa long covid -oireita. Mulla on kaiketi jo yli 40 tuttua, jotka on käyneet koronan läpi, kuka minkäkin variantin, ja kahdelle on jäänyt pitkäkestoista koronapäänsärkyä, siis kuukausien mittaista, ajan mittaan sekin on helpottanut. Muille ei mitään. En aio lähteä antivaxxeröyhöjen kanssa mielenosoitukseen, mutta kyllä Kiurun uskottavuus vähenee, jos omat kokemukset eivät yhtään tue sitä, mitä hän suustaan päästää.

Onkohan noita long covid -oireita tutkittu siltä kantilta, että koskevatko ne erityisesti tiettyjä ikäluokkia tai muunlaisia ryhmiä?




> Sinälläänhän omikronin osalta asiat näyttävät tavallaan oikein hyviltä, mutta vielä on tämän verran mielestäni perustetta ainakin toistaiseksi pitää myös omikronia yleisvaarallisena ja jarrutella pari viikkoa, ennen kuin alkaa varmistua, miten todennäköisesti omikroniin sairastuneet sairatuvat vakavasti. (Siihen menee tietenkin vieläkin enemmän aikaa, ennen kuin tiedetään, mikä on kuolleisuus tai pysyvien vammojen saamisen todennäköisyys.)


Joo. Tässä 22 kuukauden konkurssissa se pari viikkoa on lyhyt aika, jonka voi minunkin mielestäni odottaa, mutta tässäkin olisi hyvä olla kansalaisille kerrottu exit-strategia, ihan näillä sanoin. Että nyt me odotamme päivään X asti, jotta ehtii kertyä riittävän pitkältä ajalta kokemusta. Portugali on odottanut jo ja tehnyt omat johtopäätöksensä eli ryhtynyt purkamaan rajoituksia. Mekin teemme niin, jos tilanne päivänä X näyttää siltä...




> Joskin on toinen asia, paljonko taudin leviämiseen voi enää vaikuttaa. Tartuntamäärät ovat niin suuret ja taudin leviäminen niin helppoa, että etäkouluilla, maskeilla, hygienialla, kokoontumisrajoituksilla yms. tuskin on olennaista vaikutusta. Tavallaan voisi sanoa, että uloin puolustuskehä on murtunut ja sen takia sen yksittäisten asemien puolustamisella ei ole enää merkitystä. Jos taistelua halutaan jatkaa, pitäisi siirtyä sisemmälle kehälle, tässä tapauksessa aika rajuun lock downiin samaan tyyliin kuin vaikkapa keväällä 2020 Italiassa. Mun näppituntuma on, että tuota lievemmät toimenpiteet tuskin auttavat.


Samaa mieltä. Etäkoulu on täysin naurettava ajatus tässä tilanteessa. Luulen, että Kiuru saa pahasti köniin tällä kertaa. Jos sinä ja minä päättäisimme, niin nyt odotettaisiin se kaksi viikkoa ja seurattaisiin mm. mitä Portugalissa sinä aikana tapahtuu. Sen jälkeen todennäköisesti toteaisimme, että rajoitukset puretaan, koska ne eivät vaikuta sillä tavalla kuin niiden pitäisi, jotta ne olisivat perusteltuja.




> Oma vaikutelma on, että sairaalat ja alueelliset terveysviranomaiset ovat kaikessa hiljaisuudessa jo siirtymässä ehkäisystä haittojen torjuntaan.


Siltä vaikuttaa. Tartunnanjäljitys on ajettu alas, ja se onkin tässä tilanteessa tarpeeton toimenpide. Karanteeneja lyhennetään. Vähän luulen, että niistäkin kohta ihan käytännön syistä luovutaan. Omikron tuntuisi kuitenkin olevan kohtalaisen nopea tauti, mutta se käy läpi niin ison väkimäärän, että jos kaikille se karanteeni tosiaan määrätään, niin kohta bussitkin kulkevat vielä huonommin kuin nyt. HUS on vuodenvaihteessa vähentänyt testauskapasiteettia olennaisesti, mitä voisi pitää tartuntalukujen valossa hiukan erikoisena  oma signaalinsa sekin. Rohkenisiko sanoa, että vaikka covid19 roikkuu siellä yleisvaarallisten tartuntatautien luettelossa, niin se alkaa lähestyä muodollisuutta, kun käytännön ohje on nyt, että jos ei sairaalahoitoa tarvitse, niin jokainen testatkoon itsensä kotona jos huvittaa ja keskeistä on, että oleskelee siellä kotosalla kunnes oireet ovat ohi.

Teholla on aika vakiomäärä väkeä, siinä 50 kieppeillä, ja ilmeisesti ei edelleenkään yhtään omikron-tapausta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jos sinä ja minä päättäisimme, niin nyt odotettaisiin se kaksi viikkoa ja seurattaisiin mm. mitä Portugalissa sinä aikana tapahtuu. Sen jälkeen todennäköisesti toteaisimme, että rajoitukset puretaan, koska ne eivät vaikuta sillä tavalla kuin niiden pitäisi, jotta ne olisivat perusteltuja.


Tähän ei muuta, kuin että luojalle valtava kiitos, ettei minun tarvitse päättää tällaisista, vaan saan pelkästään tarkkailla. Ja että voin vieläpä vapaasti kertoa ajatuksistani ilman, että minun tarvitsisi huolehtia, miten suuri yleisö reagoi lausuntoihin. Meinaan, kun ei suurta yleisöä minun ajatukseni kiinnosta.

----------


## tkp

Bussit eivät enää välttämättä kulje isojen kaupunkien välillä  kaukoliikenteessä on käynnissä ennennäkemätön murrosvaihe

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12260983

----------


## tkp

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12290623

Hallinto-oikeus totesi että Tampereen pormestari Lauri Lyly ylitti toimivaltansa päättäessään Tampereen seudun liikenteen supistuksista keväällä 2020

----------

